# Cose nascoste ... gelosia, sospetto e possibili tradimenti



## meglio_non_sapere (27 Agosto 2016)

Qui ho letto qualche vostro post... come sono arrivato qui? ...beh, dal 12 aprile vivo con la certezza che mia moglie mi ha tenuto nascosta coscientemente una "relazione" che lei dice di amicizia... e su cui io ho i miei dubbi che lo sia visto che ho sentito chiaramente una telefonata in cui parlava a Roby (sposato e con 2 figli) dicendogli chiaramente che se si trovavano in quella situazione la colpa era sua perchè aveva accettato la corte e che lo considera una persona importante e interessante, una persona per cui vale la pena rischiare per stare con lui...
Mi sono scoperto vulnerabile... lei certamente ha sbagliato, non ha confessato nulla più che una amicizia e io non le ho detto della telefonata... non so come finirà, ma certamente ho difficoltà a perdonarla... credevo di avere un rapposto corretto e onesto in cui la fiducia veniva alimentata giorno dopo giorno senza fatica... ora mi ritrovo in preda alla gelosia, assalito da mille dubbi, all'impulso di sapere se hanno fatto sesso... di capire se mia moglie rimane con me per convenienza o per amore come dice...

Non ho scritto per chiedere consigli o per avere la vostra compassione o che altro, ma solo per il mio bisogno di parlarne
Qui ho trovato altre discussioni... tutti credo sappiamo che in amore non ci sono garanzie e io non le ho mai chieste e non le chiederò... fa male... molto, ma sento il bisogno di ritrovare in fretta me stesso


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2016)

Credo che un punto fermo sia che tua moglie nega.
Di conseguenza significa che vuole restare con te.
Questa è la base. Sul resto si può ragionare.

Un abbraccio 
So come ti senti.


----------



## JON (27 Agosto 2016)

Perché non gli hai detto della telefonata?


----------



## Babou (27 Agosto 2016)

Ciao e benvenuto.
Mi spiace per la tua situazione, la capisco e l'ho vissuta anche io, seppur con modalità differenti.
Dovresti  affrontare il problema partendo proprio da quella telefonata, prendere coraggio e affrontare di petto la situazione.
Ma raccontaci un po' di più di voi: com'era la vostra relazione negli ultimi tempi? Da quanto state insieme? Quanti anni avete?


----------



## meglio_non_sapere (27 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che un punto fermo sia che tua moglie nega.
> Di conseguenza significa che vuole restare con te.
> Questa è la base. Sul resto si può ragionare.
> 
> ...


...sono sempre stato dell'idea che uomini e donne vivono l'amore in modo molto diverso, certo non sarà sempre così, ma una donna non la vedo capace di "amare" due uomini... fare sesso magari si, ma amare no... mi spaventa che lei stia iniziando ad amare qualcun altro e che questo porterà alla rottura...


----------



## meglio_non_sapere (27 Agosto 2016)

Babou ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuto.
> Mi spiace per la tua situazione, la capisco e l'ho vissuta anche io, seppur con modalità differenti.
> Dovresti  affrontare il problema partendo proprio da quella telefonata, prendere coraggio e affrontare di petto la situazione.
> Ma raccontaci un po' di più di voi: com'era la vostra relazione negli ultimi tempi? Da quanto state insieme? Quanti anni avete?


Perchè non le ho detto della telefonata? ...perchè di cose da spiegare  ce ne sarebbero state altre e se quelle non hanno trovato risposta a  maggior ragione non ne avrebbe trovata una la telefonata.

Io ho  45anni, lei 47... la nostra storia è iniziata 23 anni fa... quindi  difficile riassumerla in poche righe e probabilmente risulterebbe noiosa  oltre che marcatamente di parte. Siamo sposati da 18 anni e abbiamo un  vivace bimbo di 9.
Per spiegare un po' la situazione devo partire un po' prima di aprile.
Nell'ultimo  anno io ho avuto qualche tensione sul lavoro e di salute... (dovrò fare  a breve un intervento) e non mi stupisco di essermi un po' aggrappato a  mia moglie... che devo dire è sempre stata se stessa! ... sono io ad  essere cambiato nell'ultimo anno, più attenzioni; qualche messaggio  durante la giornata di lavoro, la telefonata in pausa pranzo che non le  avevo mai fatto, piccole attenzioni... che lei ha sempre desiderato mi  ha confessato e che soffriva per la mancanza.
Da un certo punto di  vista quelle attenzioni però credo fossero più per un senso di  insicurezza mio, lei nello stesso periodo ha conosciuto ad un corso  questa persona con interessi e passioni comuni... io? non lo sapevo...  poteva essere uno dei tanti amici

che senso ha però salvare uno dei suoi contatti telefonici di Roby con il nome di una donna?
che senso ha nascondere il fatto di aver conosciuto una persona nuova?
perchè accettare che questi contatti fossero "clandestini"?
perchè mandarsi continuamente baci, abbracci, strucotti, abbraccioni, e coccole via whatsapp?
perchè quei "mi manchi..." e "vorrei essere lì con te..." detti e ricambiati?

...e  perchè dire che mi ama ancora? ...che la cosa che vuole di più è stare  con me? ...io non vorrei che a parlare non sia più il cuore


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2016)

meglio_non_sapere ha detto:


> ...sono sempre stato dell'idea che uomini e donne vivono l'amore in modo molto diverso, certo non sarà sempre così, ma una donna non la vedo capace di "amare" due uomini... fare sesso magari si, ma amare no... mi spaventa che lei stia iniziando ad amare qualcun altro e che questo porterà alla rottura...


È un'idea tua.
Ci sono modi e livelli diversi di coinvolgimento sentimentale.


----------



## MariLea (28 Agosto 2016)

meglio_non_sapere ha detto:


> Perchè non le ho detto della telefonata? ...perchè di cose da spiegare  ce ne sarebbero state altre e se quelle non hanno trovato risposta a  maggior ragione non ne avrebbe trovata una la telefonata.
> 
> Io ho  45anni, lei 47... la nostra storia è iniziata 23 anni fa... quindi  difficile riassumerla in poche righe e probabilmente risulterebbe noiosa  oltre che marcatamente di parte. Siamo sposati da 18 anni e abbiamo un  vivace bimbo di 9.
> Per spiegare un po' la situazione devo partire un po' prima di aprile.
> ...


Ciao, benvenuto meglio_non_sapere 
Mi sa che con la scelta del nick... ti sia già dato una risposta.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Agosto 2016)

meglio_non_sapere ha detto:


> Perchè non le ho detto della telefonata? ...perchè di cose da spiegare  ce ne sarebbero state altre e se quelle non hanno trovato risposta a  maggior ragione non ne avrebbe trovata una la telefonata.
> 
> Io ho  45anni, lei 47... la nostra storia è iniziata 23 anni fa... quindi  difficile riassumerla in poche righe e probabilmente risulterebbe noiosa  oltre che marcatamente di parte. Siamo sposati da 18 anni e abbiamo un  vivace bimbo di 9.
> Per spiegare un po' la situazione devo partire un po' prima di aprile.
> ...


Penso che le domande che hai posto qui dovresti porgerle a lei ... Parlandole con il cuore


----------



## Leda (28 Agosto 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Penso che le domande che hai posto qui dovresti porgerle a lei ... Parlandole con il cuore


Effettivamente... Se sei qui che ti rodi con questi dubbi, forse sarebbe meglio_sapere, non credi?

Benvenuto, comunque


----------



## sheldon (28 Agosto 2016)

*Scusami*

ma è meglio affrontare tua moglie.
A cosa porterebbe fare lo struzzo?A niente!
Saresti sempre piu' teso,non riusciresti ad essere normale con lei,morale si creerebbe una frattura nel vostro rapporto.
Magari lei è solo lusingata di avere attenzioni da parte di un altro,visto il periodo che state passando.
I problemi si risolvono solo affrontandoli,stai adottando una tttica sbagliata.
La blocchi e le dici:"siamo sempre stati trasparenti,ci siamo detti sempre tutto,perchè adesso al telefono dici queste cose ad un altro,nascondi il suo nome......"
Se invece lasci che le cose continuino cosi' la fine del vostro rapporto è inevitabile,tu sarai sempre piu' macerato dai dubbi,lei passera' magari ad una fase piu' coinvolgente.


----------



## JON (28 Agosto 2016)

meglio_non_sapere ha detto:


> Perchè non le ho detto della telefonata? ...perchè di cose da spiegare  ce ne sarebbero state altre e se quelle non hanno trovato risposta a  maggior ragione non ne avrebbe trovata una la telefonata.
> 
> Io ho  45anni, lei 47... la nostra storia è iniziata 23 anni fa... quindi  difficile riassumerla in poche righe e probabilmente risulterebbe noiosa  oltre che marcatamente di parte. Siamo sposati da 18 anni e abbiamo un  vivace bimbo di 9.
> Per spiegare un po' la situazione devo partire un po' prima di aprile.
> ...


Non capisco perché ti fai certe domande. Voglio dire, se te le fai perché in fondo speri che tra loro non ci sia qualcosa di troppo importante o perché speri che non ti abbia tradito. Immagino più la prima.

Che abbiano consumato o meno, sostanzialmente ti ha tradito. Al posto tuo più che al cuore mi appellerei più al suo buon senso, perché intanto solo quello potrebbe portarla a ragionare sulla realtà delle cose. Anche se credo che di buon senso, relativo al suo "egoismo" però, ne abbia avuto. Nel senso che il suo excursus sentimentale non prevedeva la distruzione del vostro rapporto e famiglia.

Con questo potresti spiegarti il perché sostituirlo con un nome di donna (che magari conoscevi), il nasconderti di averlo conosciuto (perché in malafede), il farlo (non "accettare" di farlo) in clandestinità e via di seguito.

Per quanto riguarda le cazzate che hai letto e sentito, devi prenderle con beneficio di inventario (e in questo caso possiamo parlare di inventario) almeno fino a quando non avrai affrontato con lei la questione a viso aperto. Qui mi sembra, correggimi se sbaglio, che tu le muovi le tue "insinuazioni" (non accuse sui fatti) e lei nega semplicemente perché il fatto non sussiste.

Per me il cuore, di lei, è dove dovrebbe essere. E' la testa che non c'è, o non c'è stata, e questa è una cosa che dovrebbe allarmarti in egual misura. Quindi mettila spalle al muro e cominciate a ragionare seriamente.


----------



## marietto (28 Agosto 2016)

Ciao, megliononsapere,

Tanto per cominciare credo che sarebbe opportuno mettere in ordine cronologico e fare un pò di chiarezza in merito a quello che hai scoperto.

Lo hai saputo il 12 Aprile, come? Direttamente da lei, in altri modi?

Parli di cose che lei ti ha detto in proposito, quindi una forma di confronto c'è stata, come si è svolta?

La telefonata è recente o di quell'epoca? (si direbbe comunque successiva al suddetto confronto, o sbaglio?)

Che tu sappia lei continua ad incontrare il tipo oppure no?

il tuo nick lo hai scelto perchè preferivi non sapere quello che già sai o perchè non vorresti sapere di più?

In bocca al lupo per i tuoi problemi di salute, immagino che complichino non poco il tuo modo di affrontare questa cosa...


----------



## meglio_non_sapere (28 Agosto 2016)

...che dire, trovo qui tante persone che dicono apertamente quello che pensano, mi fa piacere



marietto ha detto:


> Ciao, megliononsapere,
> 
> Tanto per cominciare credo che sarebbe opportuno mettere in ordine  cronologico e fare un pò di chiarezza in merito a quello che hai  scoperto.
> 
> ...


cerco di mettere ordine rispondendo...

il 12 Aprile l'ho  saputo perchè ho letto i messaggi direttamente dal suo telefono... era  in doccia e volevo girarmi le foto fatte assieme nel pomeriggio della  domenica... quindi fino a quel momento per me era la moglie che  conoscevo da sempre

Si, il confronto c'è stato e molto  sofferto... dopo una giornata di lavoro decisamente impossibile, la sera  dopo l'ho presa da parte e le ho chiesto dei messaggi, di chi fosse la  persona con cui li scambiava e... del perchè. Lì mi ha detto che sono  amici, che certe cose le scrivono e che di persona non riescono a  dirsele, che si sentono qualche volta per telefono e che si vedono  raramente e per un capuccino al bar... 
Perchè il nome di donna? ...o  il cognome falso? ...perchè lui non voleva che io sapessi che di questa  amicizia, perchè le amicizie tra uomo e donna sono sempre interpretate  male... lei dice che voleva fargli cambiare idea perchè tra di noi si è  sempre data la massima fiducia e non servivano le cose fatte di  nascosto... beh, si è comportata proprio come non avrebbe dovuto...  seguendo l'altro.
Di confronti se ne sono succeduti altri... al  limite della rottura con mia moglie pronta ad andarsene di casa pur di  non mettere in mezzo la moglie di lui (cosa peraltro che non farei  mai)... perchè non era giusto... Lo ha difeso, e continua a farlo come  meglio non si poteva e lo giustifica.

La telefonata risale al  mese dopo (maggio) e a più di qualche crisi mia per le incongruenze che  scoprivo man mano: le ho chiesto contrariamente al mio modo di essere di  chiudere il rapporto con questa persona e di non vederlo più! Risposta  negativa... 

I loro contatti sono frequenti via messaggi...  sempre... sempre... le telefonate ci sono state almeno fino a metà  luglio, quando ho smesso di controllare il traffico telefonico su  internet... si perchè il registro delle chiamate veniva sistematicamente  cancellato...
Parlarne con lei... servirebbe a cosa? ...altre bugie  per coprire la verità? ...io le ho chiesto di non mentirmi più e se lei  non è in grado?

Se continua a vederlo... non lo so, ma continuando a messaggiarsi e sentirsi mi sembra inevitabile... 
Io  dopo 5 mesi non riesco ancora ad essere completamente lucido, sono  sincero... però ho smesso di controllarla passo passo... voglio darmi e  darle il tempo per capire cosa vuole, da se stessa, da me e da lui... 

L'idea  mia è, tra qualche tempo di capire come sarà la situazione...  riprendendo a controllarla... se ancora ci saranno cose nascoste, bugie o  altro, allora forse sarò io a dover scegliere il meglio per me.


----------



## meglio_non_sapere (28 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È un'idea tua.
> Ci sono modi e livelli diversi di coinvolgimento sentimentale.


...e tu che idea ti sei fatta?


----------



## Carola (29 Agosto 2016)

Io X esperienza dico che ha una storia
Non metti sotto nome di donna
None site amicizia uomo donna all improvviso 
Non neghi
Credo che tu te lo senta che qualcosa c'è  ma non voglia accettarla e capisco ma fossi in te L affronterei duramente


----------



## spleen (29 Agosto 2016)

meglio_non_sapere ha detto:


> ...che dire, trovo qui tante persone che dicono apertamente quello che pensano, mi fa piacere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao, benvenuto.
Lei forse sta con te perchè ti vuole ancora bene, come dice e potrebbe pure essere che tra di loro non sia successo nulla, ma se non è in grado di rinunciare a questa amicizia significa che di lui sente il bisogno e che non ha ben chiaro cosa questo significhi per te.
Mi spiace ma nella mia visione del rapporto di coppia, quando si smarrisce la chiarezza di cosa sia il compagno o la compagna di una vita per noi stessi, beh ecco , significa che si è alla frutta.
Da come la racconti lei non mi sembra in grado soprattutto di sentire ed interpretare correttamente il tuo disagio in questa vicenda e questo fatto è ancora più grave, per voi come coppia, di qualsiasi intrusione di terze persone.
E' giusto che tu dia del tempo a te stesso soprattutto, più che a lei, perchè pure tu devi capire se continuare a starci insieme. Lei faccia pure i conti con i suoi sensi di colpa, se li è ceercati.

Scusa la crudezza del messaggio, credimi comunque tifo per te, per voi, per vostro figlio.


----------



## Babou (29 Agosto 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Io X esperienza dico che ha una storia
> Non metti sotto nome di donna
> None site amicizia uomo donna all improvviso
> Non neghi
> Credo che tu te lo senta che qualcosa c'è  ma non voglia accettarla e capisco ma fossi in te L affronterei duramente


In realtà però ora, dandoci maggiori dettagli, io ho capito che ne  hanno  già parlato lungamente e l'ha già affrontata duiramente la moglie. Il  problema qui è che lei nega nega  nega. Mi pare di capire il punto di vista di MeglioNonSapere, nel senso  che  continuare a chiedere spiegazioni significherebbe vedere lei negare, e  lui mica può decidere di  lasciarla basandosi su una supposizione. Quando l'altro nega, resta  sempre quel dubbio che magari possa anche essere vero quel che dice. Qui  diciamo forse prende corpo il commento di Brunetta, che ci sono molti  livelli di coinvolgimento sentimentale: secondo me le chat creano rapporti amorosi anche laddove non ve ne potrebbero  essere, perché in realtà l'altro, quello all'altro capo di WhatsApp, è  una costruzione della nostra mente, parla e si esprime secondo i nostri  desideri, in quanto la nostra mente mette alle parole l'interpretazione e  il calore che più trova consoni per sè e per i propri bisogni. Poi,  quando si è dal vivo, si  scopre di non riuscire più a dirsi certe cose. Quindi il rapporto va in  stallo, esiste solo in chat. Diciamo però che, se fosse vero quel che  racconta lei, è divenuto un gioco pericoloso, lei lo deve capire, è a  tutti gli effetti un flirt, un corteggiamento, che in soldoni magari non  va da nessuna parte, ma che ha come effetto la distruzione del rapporto  col marito.


----------



## Babou (29 Agosto 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> credimi comunque tifo per te, per voi, per vostro figlio.


quoto


----------



## Carola (29 Agosto 2016)

Babou ha detto:


> In realtà però ora, dandoci maggiori dettagli, io ho capito che ne  hanno  già parlato lungamente e l'ha già affrontata duiramente la moglie. Il  problema qui è che lei nega nega  nega. Mi pare di capire il punto di vista di MeglioNonSapere, nel senso  che  continuare a chiedere spiegazioni significherebbe vedere lei negare, e  lui mica può decidere di  lasciarla basandosi su una supposizione. Quando l'altro nega, resta  sempre quel dubbio che magari possa anche essere vero quel che dice. Qui  diciamo forse prende corpo il commento di Brunetta, che ci sono molti  livelli di coinvolgimento sentimentale: secondo me le chat creano rapporti amorosi anche laddove non ve ne potrebbero  essere, perché in realtà l'altro, quello all'altro capo di WhatsApp, è  una costruzione della nostra mente, parla e si esprime secondo i nostri  desideri, in quanto la nostra mente mette alle parole l'interpretazione e  il calore che più trova consoni per sè e per i propri bisogni. Poi,  quando si è dal vivo, si  scopre di non riuscire più a dirsi certe cose. Quindi il rapporto va in  stallo, esiste solo in chat. Diciamo però che, se fosse vero quel che  racconta lei, è divenuto un gioco pericoloso, lei lo deve capire, è a  tutti gli effetti un flirt, un corteggiamento, che in soldoni magari non  va da nessuna parte, ma che ha come effetto la distruzione del rapporto  col marito.


Io non sono buona evidentemente non riesco a vederci del buono e un'amicizia innocente 
Sbaglierò io approccio
Niente è irrecuperabile però lei dovrebbe smettere di negare o per lo meno chi siete contatti Con L altro

Sarebbe così comodo non imporre la fedeltà e che cavolo tanto  gira rigira tutti lì si finisci esi passa oggi gg ne sento una


----------



## JON (29 Agosto 2016)

Ma quale amicizia. Al limite resta solo da verificare se abbiano consumato o meno.


----------



## JON (29 Agosto 2016)

meglio_non_sapere ha detto:


> ...che dire, trovo qui tante persone che dicono apertamente quello che pensano, mi fa piacere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A me sinceramente lei pare fuori di testa, nel senso che non si rende conto degli effetti delle sue azioni. Io penso che il loro rapporto sia piuttosto virtuale, infatti penso che l'ammissione che vis-à-vis quel rapporto diventi alquanto "timido" sia una buona verità, forse l'unica. Ma tant'è, di fatto non puoi farci più di tanto. Il suo egoismo al momento la fa da padrone, e forse lei è abituata a dare per scontata la tua disponibilità.

Leggendoti mi sembra che, almeno al momento, non puoi fare di più di tanto.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Agosto 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuto.
> Lei forse sta con te perchè ti vuole ancora bene, come dice e potrebbe pure essere che tra di loro non sia successo nulla, ma se non è in grado di rinunciare a questa amicizia significa che di lui sente il bisogno e che non ha ben chiaro cosa questo significhi per te.
> *Mi spiace ma nella mia visione del rapporto di coppia, quando si smarrisce la chiarezza di cosa sia il compagno o la compagna di una vita per noi stessi, beh ecco , significa che si è alla frutta.*
> Da come la racconti lei non mi sembra in grado soprattutto di sentire ed interpretare correttamente il tuo disagio in questa vicenda e questo fatto è ancora più grave, per voi come coppia, di qualsiasi intrusione di terze persone.
> ...


ti quoto in special modo sul neretto


----------



## FataIgnorante (29 Agosto 2016)

Purtroppo , per quello che scrivi, la situazione è chiarissima. E la tua signora si è fatta prendere dalla sberla di carne del tuo Roby. Perchè stai tranquillo che i due hanno consumato più e più volte. O aspetti che passi la tempesta (i bollori della signora si spengano da soli) e fai finta di nulla in nome del vostro amore (se così possiamo chiamarlo), o a breve la tempesta di merda arriverà e spazzerà via tutto quello che siete con le conseguenze del caso sul vostro cucciolo.
Hai ragione su una cosa, una donna non può amare due uomini contemporaneamente,te lo dò per certo, ma scoparseli contemporaneamente e per lunghi periodo sì, è una certezza concreta. Ma poi mollano, uno dei due "muore", ma il tempo di gestazione è così lungo che forse è meglio non sapere...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2016)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Purtroppo , per quello che scrivi, la situazione è chiarissima. E la tua signora si è fatta prendere dalla sberla di carne del tuo Roby. Perchè stai tranquillo che i due hanno consumato più e più volte. O aspetti che passi la tempesta (i bollori della signora si spengano da soli) e fai finta di nulla in nome del vostro amore (se così possiamo chiamarlo), o a breve la tempesta di merda arriverà e spazzerà via tutto quello che siete con le conseguenze del caso sul vostro cucciolo.
> Hai ragione su una cosa, una donna non può amare due uomini contemporaneamente,te lo dò per certo, ma scoparseli contemporaneamente e per lunghi periodo sì, è una certezza concreta. Ma poi mollano, uno dei due "muore", ma il tempo di gestazione è così lungo che forse è meglio non sapere...


Io non capisco.
Ho letto fiumi di thread  "etici" in cui si sosteneva in sintesi "se guardi con concupiscenza nel tuo cuore hai già commesso peccato" e poi si dà sempre per scontato che ci sia sempre stato il tradimento fisico, dando a questo un valore di salto di qualità.
Io credo che ogni tradimento sia a sé e che se sappiamo tutti che ci si può sentire traditi o di tradire anche semplicemente dalla distanza emotiva. Però ognuno sa cosa può costituire per la sua relazione un tradimento profondo e insanabile.
Altrimenti non ci sarebbero coppie che prendono in considerazione l'idea di sesso con altri senza percepire questo come un tradimento.
Anche la telefonata può essere compresa solo conoscendo la persona che potrebbe avere detto quelle cose solo per avere la sensazione di essere vicini al punto di non ritorno di un gioco che le ha preso la mano.


----------



## Ross (29 Agosto 2016)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Purtroppo , per quello che scrivi, *la situazione è chiarissima*. E la tua signora si è fatta prendere dalla sberla di carne del tuo Roby. Perchè *stai tranquillo che i due hanno consumato più e più volte*. O aspetti che passi la tempesta (i bollori della signora si spengano da soli) e fai finta di nulla in nome del vostro amore (se così possiamo chiamarlo), o a breve la tempesta di merda arriverà e spazzerà via tutto quello che siete con le conseguenze del caso sul vostro cucciolo.
> Hai ragione su una cosa, una donna non può amare due uomini contemporaneamente,te lo dò per certo, ma scoparseli contemporaneamente e per lunghi periodo sì, è una certezza concreta. Ma poi mollano, uno dei due "muore", ma il tempo di gestazione è così lungo che forse è meglio non sapere...



Fata...magari sai dirci anche il numero delle pisellate che si è presa in faccia la signora.
Ma per piacere. Assolutismi del genere non li condivido affatto. 

Altrimenti l'esistenza del cornuto sarebbe molto semplice: "uh, cazzo! c'è un sms con scritto buonanotte sul cellulare di mia moglie e non so chi sia: tengo corna che manco un cervo a primavera!". 
Tempo al tempo...calma e sangue freddo. Ricerca di prove e conferme. 


Che poi, tra un sms pruriginoso e una vita parallela da master nella comunità BDSM del paese passano talmente tante di quelle sfumature che neanche immaginiamo.


----------



## danny (29 Agosto 2016)

meglio_non_sapere ha detto:


> Se continua a vederlo... non lo so, ma continuando a messaggiarsi e sentirsi mi sembra inevitabile...
> Io  dopo 5 mesi non riesco ancora ad essere completamente lucido, sono  sincero... però ho smesso di controllarla passo passo... voglio darmi e  darle il tempo per capire cosa vuole, da se stessa, da me e da lui...
> 
> L'idea  mia è, tra qualche tempo di capire come sarà la situazione...  riprendendo a controllarla... se ancora ci saranno cose nascoste, bugie o  altro, allora forse sarò io a dover scegliere il meglio per me.



Non confondere i sentimenti che lei prova per te con la passione che potrebbe provare per quell'altro.
La carica erotica, passionale, ha una scadenza: è forte, passa sopra tutto, è un fuoco che brucia.
Con gli anni si spegne e restano le braci.
La tua storia non sembra aver nulla di particolarmente diversa da tante altre storie lette qui e capitate ad altre persone.
Lei sta nascondendo il rapporto che ha con questa persona e questo è un indizio.
Purtroppo, per te e per lei, tu lo hai scoperto. 
Lo sai quanti tradimenti vengono consumati senza che il partner ufficiale ne venga a conoscenza?
E quanti matrimoni durano malgrado questo tutta una vita?
Magari ha già fatto sesso, magari no, ma probabilmente si appresta a farlo, visto che la relazione prosegue malgrado te.
Vuoi sapere veramente come stanno le cose?


----------



## sfinito (29 Agosto 2016)

Tutte le cose che ci hai raccontato portano ad una conclusione lampante: tua moglie ha un altro.
Molte cose che hai scritto riguardo al cellulare di tua moglie ricalcano la mia storia...
Io adesso mi sto separando, secondo me dovresti affrontare tua moglie (però se è come la mia sarà falsa e ti racconterà un mare di castronate) e trarne le conclusioni...per essere certo del tradimento; o la segui o investigatore privato.


----------



## JON (29 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non capisco.
> Ho letto fiumi di thread  "etici" in cui si sosteneva in sintesi "se guardi con concupiscenza nel tuo cuore hai già commesso peccato" e poi si dà sempre per scontato che ci sia sempre stato il tradimento fisico, dando a questo un valore di salto di qualità.
> Io credo che ogni tradimento sia a sé e che se sappiamo tutti che ci si può sentire traditi o di tradire anche semplicemente dalla distanza emotiva. Però ognuno sa cosa può costituire per la sua relazione un tradimento profondo e insanabile.
> Altrimenti non ci sarebbero coppie che prendono in considerazione l'idea di sesso con altri senza percepire questo come un tradimento.
> Anche la telefonata può essere compresa solo conoscendo la persona che potrebbe avere detto quelle cose solo per avere la sensazione di essere vicini al punto di non ritorno di un gioco che le ha preso la mano.


Ma si, chi lo nega.

Il fatto è che a prescindere dall'entità del tradimento per lui la bomba è scoppiata. Se i suoi sentori gli dicono di porre a questa situazione dei paletti, e dall'altra parte però la moglie non collabora, allora non mi pare un buon segno...se vogliamo parlare della condizione della donna. A questo punto il tradimento, più o meno importante, è solo un aspetto del problema.

Scusa Brune', ma dopo che l'ha scoperta, e ne ha scoperto le menzogne (semplici omissioni secondo lei), lui avanza chiarezza e cambi di rotta, e lei? Lei ritiene, quasi per una questione di forma, che questo rapporto non può essere troncato, o quantomeno ridimensionato. Infatti, non sia mai che il marito si azzardasse a tirare dentro la moglie del prode Roby. Mah, continuino pure a coccolarsi allora, mentre all'interno della sua famiglia vige la più totale confusione.

Adesso io non so quale sia la situazione, visto che il nostro qui pare abbia tenuto fino a poco tempo fa la signora sotto controllo. Siccome so che questo tipo di controllo può essere estenuante psicologicamente, capisco anche perchè lui al momento abbia preferito smettere di controllarla. Ma ha già detto che tenterà di ricavare altre informazioni, questo significa solo che la signora non fa abbastanza per ripristinare la pace e la fiducia. La fedeltà a questo punto è sicuramente meno importante.


----------



## marietto (29 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non capisco.
> Ho letto fiumi di thread  "etici" in cui si sosteneva in sintesi "se guardi con concupiscenza nel tuo cuore hai già commesso peccato" e poi si dà sempre per scontato che ci sia sempre stato il tradimento fisico, dando a questo un valore di salto di qualità.
> Io credo che ogni tradimento sia a sé e che se sappiamo tutti che ci si può sentire traditi o di tradire anche semplicemente dalla distanza emotiva. Però ognuno sa cosa può costituire per la sua relazione un tradimento profondo e insanabile.
> Altrimenti non ci sarebbero coppie che prendono in considerazione l'idea di sesso con altri senza percepire questo come un tradimento.
> Anche la telefonata può essere compresa solo conoscendo la persona che potrebbe avere detto quelle cose solo per avere la sensazione di essere vicini al punto di non ritorno di un gioco che le ha preso la mano.


Porta pazienza, non ho capito quale è il tuo punto...

Ognuno di noi ha il suo punto di rottura, e per molti è il passaggio dal mondo della fantasia a quello fisico.Non ci vedo niente di male come non vedo niente di male nel fatto che non lo sia.

Nel caso specifico il tradimento "non fisico" in base a quello che ci è stato raccontato per me è già molto grave e, personalmente, lo riterrei difficilmente recuperabile.

Il difendere la famiglia dell'altro e il mantenimento della relazione anche a costo della propria famiglia e della relazione ufficiale (lei era disposta anche ad andarsene) per me sarebbe già buon motivo per chiudere, consumato o no.


----------



## danny (29 Agosto 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma si, chi lo nega.
> 
> Il fatto è che a prescindere dall'entità del tradimento per lui la bomba è scoppiata. Se i suoi sentori gli dicono di porre a questa situazione dei paletti, e dall'altra parte però la moglie non collabora, allora non mi pare un buon segno...se vogliamo parlare della condizione della donna. A questo punto il tradimento, più o meno importante, è solo un aspetto del problema.
> 
> ...


Proprio per quello che puntualizzi ritengo che lei  sia nella fase di ascesa passionale, in un momento di coinvolgimento che esclude compromessi.


----------



## JON (29 Agosto 2016)

sfinito ha detto:


> *Tutte le cose che ci hai raccontato portano ad una conclusione lampante: tua moglie ha un altro.*
> Molte cose che hai scritto riguardo al cellulare di tua moglie ricalcano la mia storia...
> Io adesso mi sto separando, secondo me dovresti affrontare tua moglie (però se è come la mia sarà falsa e ti racconterà un mare di castronate) e trarne le conclusioni...per essere certo del tradimento; o la segui o investigatore privato.


Ma lui ne è (sub)cosciente. Quello che cerca di capire piuttosto sono le reali intenzioni della moglie.

Credo comunque che il suo caso sia diverso dal tuo. Tu sei stato lasciato, qui invece c'è una che senza rendersi conto dello sfascio tenta di tenere un piede in due scarpe con una certa, anche se confusa, preferenza per una di queste. Potrei sbagliarmi però.


----------



## riccardo1973 (29 Agosto 2016)

meglio_non_sapere ha detto:


> Perchè non le ho detto della telefonata? ...perchè di cose da spiegare  ce ne sarebbero state altre e se quelle non hanno trovato risposta a  maggior ragione non ne avrebbe trovata una la telefonata.
> 
> Io ho  45anni, lei 47... la nostra storia è iniziata 23 anni fa... quindi  difficile riassumerla in poche righe e probabilmente risulterebbe noiosa  oltre che marcatamente di parte. Siamo sposati da 18 anni e abbiamo un  vivace bimbo di 9.
> Per spiegare un po' la situazione devo partire un po' prima di aprile.
> ...


mi dispiace da devo darti in "benvenuto" ti racconto questa storia: ho una cara amica che è sposata con un figlio di 10 anni, dopo un fidanzamento di 15 e 10 di matrimonio mi confessa che ha una relazione con un uomo conosciuto per caso attraverso amicizie comuni e con cui ha una relazione da 2 anni. Dico: " xchè se lo ami come dici e pensi a lui tutto il tempo non lasci tuo marito?" Mi risponde tranquillamente che non riesce a vedere la sua vita senza il marito, che è diventato nel corso del tempo un fratello maggiore, un parente acquisito, il padre di suo figlio, un contenitore di vecchi ricordi di una vita....però niente attrazione fisica ne passione nell'aria. Ecco, credo che nel panorama mentale di molte e molti ci sia questo, nulla più. Poi qualcuno potrà dirmi che è un modo per evitare di scegliere, di cambiare di affrontare tutto quello che porta dietro una separazione e che quindi è più comodo continuare a viversi la relazione clandestina...forse è anche questo...


----------



## JON (29 Agosto 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Proprio per quello che puntualizzi ritengo che lei  sia nella fase di ascesa passionale, in un momento di coinvolgimento che esclude compromessi.


Certo. 
Sono d'accordo in tutto fino all'aspetto dei compromessi. I compromessi si fanno, o si escludono, in tutta coscienza.
Invece qui la signora al momento tutto mi pare tranne una che ci sta con la testa, e vabbè, diciamo inebriata dalla fase di ascesa passionale.


----------



## danny (29 Agosto 2016)

Comunque, se mia moglie leggendo le chat che ho con alcune amiche mi dicesse di piantarla di scrivere loro, io mi incazzerei e continuerei a scrivere ugualmente, proprio perché io non ho alcun rapporto oltre a quello di amicizia né ho altre intenzioni: in una coppia si deve essere liberi di gestire le proprie amicizie senza dover rendere conto al partner.
Il problema qui piuttosto è che lei ha celato la chat con un nome di donna, il che alimenta il sospetto che non sia affatto un'amicizia e neppure un flirt vrtuale, ma qualcosa di più.
Ma con i sospetti non si va da nessuna parte, e le gelosie senza prove dell'esistenza di una relazione uccidono ugualmente il rapporto.


----------



## danny (29 Agosto 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> mi dispiace da devo darti in "benvenuto" ti racconto questa storia: ho una cara amica che è sposata con un figlio di 10 anni, dopo un fidanzamento di 15 e 10 di matrimonio mi confessa che ha una relazione con un uomo conosciuto per caso attraverso amicizie comuni e con cui ha una relazione da 2 anni. Dico: " xchè se lo ami come dici e pensi a lui tutto il tempo non lasci tuo marito?" *Mi risponde tranquillamente che non riesce a vedere la sua vita senza il marito, che è diventato nel corso del tempo un fratello maggiore, un parente acquisito, il padre di suo figlio, un contenitore di vecchi ricordi di una vita....però niente attrazione fisica ne passione nell'aria.* Ecco, credo che nel panorama mentale di molte e molti ci sia questo, nulla più. Poi qualcuno potrà dirmi che è un modo per evitare di scegliere, di cambiare di affrontare tutto quello che porta dietro una separazione e che quindi è più comodo continuare a viversi la relazione clandestina...forse è anche questo...



Sì, è spesso così.
Anche perché pretendere la passione erotica dopo 15/20 anni... insomma, siamo realisti,  quanto è probabile?
E diciamocelo, è più difficile trovare un compagno con cui convivere e stare insieme una vita piuttosto che una persona con cui fare sesso (e avere un rapporto) coinvolgente per un po'.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma si, chi lo nega.
> 
> Il fatto è che a prescindere dall'entità del tradimento per lui la bomba è scoppiata. Se i suoi sentori gli dicono di porre a questa situazione dei paletti, e dall'altra parte però la moglie non collabora, allora non mi pare un buon segno...se vogliamo parlare della condizione della donna. A questo punto il tradimento, più o meno importante, è solo un aspetto del problema.
> 
> ...


Intendo dire che io avrei reagito subito probabilmente con la rottura, certamente non mi sarei accontentata di spiegazioni raffazzonate. Ma se lui preferisce non sapere significa che può accettare l'idea di una sbandata. Penso che infierire buttandogli in faccia quella che noi riteniamo, SENZA ALCUNA PROVA, sia la verità sia solo un esercizio di sfogo nostro, a causa delle nostre proiezioni.


----------



## JON (29 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendo dire che io avrei reagito subito probabilmente con la rottura, certamente non mi sarei accontentata di spiegazioni raffazzonate. Ma se lui preferisce non sapere significa che può accettare l'idea di una sbandata. *Penso che infierire buttandogli in faccia quella che noi riteniamo, SENZA ALCUNA PROVA, sia la verità sia solo un esercizio di sfogo nostro, a causa delle nostre proiezioni*.


Hai ragione.
Secondo me infatti il tradimento (che fisicamente potrebbe non esserci stato) è in secondo piano e credo che se lui abbia bisogno di verità queste sono orientate piuttosto alle intenzioni della moglie che alle azioni o gli errori commessi.

Lui non mi pare sommesso, semmai temporeggia. Proprio perché dovrà prendere delle decisioni alla luce di fatti che ancora devono arrivare...ammesso che la signora si decida a collaborare, almeno per il minimo sindacale.


----------



## marietto (29 Agosto 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> Secondo me infatti il tradimento (che fisicamente potrebbe non esserci stato) è in secondo piano e credo che se lui abbia bisogno di verità queste sono orientate piuttosto alle intenzioni della moglie che alle azioni o gli errori commessi.
> 
> Lui non mi pare sommesso, semmai temporeggia. Proprio perché dovrà prendere delle decisioni alla luce di fatti che ancora devono arrivare...ammesso che la signora si decida a collaborare, almeno per il minimo sindacale.


Non credo che saprà di più da lei... Io penso che faccia bene a prendersi i suoi tempi, non per lei ma per se stesso, e a pensare al suo intervento.

Poi, forse, sarà il caso di indagare, se vuole "prove concrete" di tradimento fisico, ma non nel modo che ha usato finora (cioè chiedendo alla moglie...)


----------



## danny (29 Agosto 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> Secondo me infatti il tradimento (che fisicamente potrebbe non esserci stato) è in secondo piano e credo che se lui abbia bisogno di verità queste sono orientate piuttosto alle intenzioni della moglie che alle azioni o gli errori commessi.
> 
> Lui non mi pare sommesso, semmai temporeggia. Proprio perché dovrà prendere delle decisioni alla luce di fatti che ancora devono arrivare...*ammesso che la signora si decida a collaborare, almeno per il minimo sindacale*.


Perché dovrebbe farlo ora?
Lei dalla sua ha delle motivazioni (vere o meno importa poco) solide, e sono quelle che ha usato rispondendo al marito.
Dovrebbe confutarle?
Dovrebbe ammettere di aver mentito?
Ritengo l'ipotesi che accada abbastanza improbabile, soprattutto se in questa storia vi è dell'altro.
Io suggerirei di evitare un confronto diretto, che tutto sommato ha già avuto delle risposte, e, visti i sospetti, di aumentare il livello di sorveglianza per cercare di nascosto qualcosa che provi eventualmente l'esistenza di una relazione.
Sempre che sia questo l'obiettivo (il nick del nuovo utente mi rende dubbioso).


----------



## JON (29 Agosto 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Non credo che saprà di più da lei... Io penso che faccia bene a prendersi i suoi tempi, non per lei ma per se stesso, e a pensare al suo intervento.
> 
> Poi, forse, sarà il caso di indagare, se vuole "prove concrete" di tradimento fisico, ma non nel modo che ha usato finora (cioè chiedendo alla moglie...)





danny ha detto:


> Perché dovrebbe farlo ora?
> Lei dalla sua ha delle motivazioni (vere o meno importa poco) solide, e sono quelle che ha usato rispondendo al marito.
> Dovrebbe confutarle?
> Dovrebbe ammettere di aver mentito?
> ...


Certo, ma ha già detto che riprenderà coi controlli. In ogni caso credo che gli interessino più le prove sulla sincerità della moglie riguardo il loro rapporto che riguardo il tradimento nudo e crudo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Agosto 2016)

meglio_non_sapere ha detto:


> Qui ho letto qualche vostro post... come sono arrivato qui? ...beh, dal 12 aprile vivo con la certezza che mia moglie mi ha tenuto nascosta coscientemente una "relazione" che lei dice di amicizia... e su cui io ho i miei dubbi che lo sia visto che ho sentito chiaramente una telefonata in cui parlava a Roby (sposato e con 2 figli) dicendogli chiaramente che se si trovavano in quella situazione la colpa era sua perchè aveva accettato la corte e che lo considera una persona importante e interessante, una persona per cui vale la pena rischiare per stare con lui...
> Mi sono scoperto vulnerabile... lei certamente ha sbagliato, non ha confessato nulla più che una amicizia e io non le ho detto della telefonata... non so come finirà, ma certamente ho difficoltà a perdonarla... credevo di avere un rapposto corretto e onesto in cui la fiducia veniva alimentata giorno dopo giorno senza fatica... ora mi ritrovo in preda alla gelosia, assalito da mille dubbi, *all'impulso di sapere se hanno fatto sesso*... di capire se mia moglie rimane con me per convenienza o per amore come dice...
> 
> Non ho scritto per chiedere consigli o per avere la vostra compassione o che altro, ma solo per il mio bisogno di parlarne
> Qui ho trovato altre discussioni... tutti credo sappiamo che in amore non ci sono garanzie e io non le ho mai chieste e non le chiederò... fa male... molto, ma sento il bisogno di ritrovare in fretta me stesso


Perchè? Cosa cambia?


----------



## marietto (29 Agosto 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Certo, ma ha già detto che riprenderà coi controlli. In ogni caso credo che gli interessino più le prove sulla sincerità della moglie riguardo il loro rapporto che riguardo il tradimento nudo e crudo.


Beh... io credo che nel momento in cui si rifiuta di ridimensionare o eliminare i contatti (e, no, non è la stessa cosa che chiedere di smettere di chattare con un contatto regolare e conosciuto. Non sei stata trasparente, lo hai nascosto con evidenti intenti "sospetti", per quel che mi riguarda hai il dovere di tranquillizzare l'altra metà della coppia), e si dice diposta a sfasciare la propria famiglia, pur di non coinvolgere quella di lui, gli abbia già dato ampie risposte in merito a questo...


----------



## JON (29 Agosto 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Beh... io credo che nel momento in cui si rifiuta di ridimensionare o eliminare i contatti (e, no, non è la stessa cosa che chiedere di smettere di chattare con un contatto regolare e conosciuto. Non sei stata trasparente, lo hai nascosto con evidenti intenti "sospetti", per quel che mi riguarda *hai il dovere di tranquillizzare l'altra metà della coppia*), e si dice diposta a sfasciare la propria famiglia, pur di non coinvolgere quella di lui, gli abbia già dato ampie risposte in merito a questo...


Questa è una delle cose che penso anche io.
Uno scivolone simile poteva pure starci, ma dal momento che la cosa mette a rischio la serenità di coppia e di famiglia devi prendere le dovute misure che, in casi come questo, non dovrebbero scendere a compromessi. Tentare di mantenere in vita ancora la giostra per me significa solo due cose: o non ci stai con la testa o sei follemente innamorata dell'altro che hai già deciso quale sia la parte da sacrificare. Per me è la prima.


----------



## danny (29 Agosto 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Beh... io credo che nel momento in cui si rifiuta di ridimensionare o eliminare i contatti (e, no, non è la stessa cosa che chiedere di smettere di chattare con un contatto regolare e conosciuto. Non sei stata trasparente, lo hai nascosto con evidenti intenti "sospetti", per quel che mi riguarda hai il dovere di tranquillizzare l'altra metà della coppia), *e si dice diposta a sfasciare la propria famiglia,* pur di non coinvolgere quella di lui, gli abbia già dato ampie risposte in merito a questo...


In teoria le motivazioni che lei ha addotto potrebbero essere accettabili, se vere.
Perché mettere poi al corrente la moglie di lui per dei "sospetti"?
E' comprensibile anche la reazione di lei, sulla base delle motivazioni che ha dato.
Se lei è stata sincera, non vedo tanti motivi per creare casini in conseguenza di gelosia e  sospetti sortii in seguito a deduzioni.
Sul neretto: qui chi sfascerebbe la famiglia è il marito geloso.
Ma la gelosia è accettabile solo se basata su fatti reali, non su supposizioni.


----------



## danny (29 Agosto 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Questa è una delle cose che penso anche io.
> Uno scivolone simile poteva pure starci, ma dal momento che la cosa mette a rischio la serenità di coppia e di famiglia devi prendere le dovute misure che, in casi come questo, non dovrebbero scendere a compromessi. Tentare di mantenere in vita ancora la giostra per me significa solo due cose: *o non ci stai con la testa* o sei *follemente* innamorata dell'altro che hai già deciso quale sia la parte da sacrificare. Per me è la prima.


Ce ne sono anche altre.
Per esempio, menti e speri di essere creduta, così da poter continuare il flirt.
Provi a farlo, perché no?
Se quell'altro ti piace, l'istinto è sempre quello di proseguire.
Sul neretto: la tua è un'interpretazione troppo razionale di un sentimento di attrazione.
Qui potrebbe anche esservi della follia, ma è la passione di per sé a prevederla.
Il resto è raziocinio.
Quello che in tantissimi altri casi ti fa restare comunque a casa col marito (o la moglie) anche se hai l'amante.


----------



## JON (29 Agosto 2016)

danny ha detto:


> In teoria le motivazioni che lei ha addotto potrebbero essere accettabili, se vere.
> Perché mettere poi al corrente la moglie di lui per dei "sospetti"?
> E' comprensibile anche la reazione di lei, sulla base delle motivazioni che ha dato.
> Se lei è stata sincera, non vedo tanti motivi per creare casini in conseguenza di gelosia e  sospetti sortii in seguito a deduzioni.
> ...


Danny, ovvio che qui si va pure un po' a casaccio, però dalle poche cose dette non mi pare una normale amicizia.
Che poi pur volendo stabilire che lo sia, resta sempre una relazione troppo complice per come è inserita nel contesto, non fosse altro che per le menzogne e le omissioni.

Questi sarebbero i quattro fatti venuti a galla nel thread. Volendo sforare si potrebbe supporre quantomeno un'amicizia probabilmente destinata a ben altri sviluppi. Perché il prode Roby pare che abbia suggerito e quasi imposto (e queste sono cazzate, ma non lo dico) anche di non dire nulla, perché le amicizie tra uomo e donna non sono mai comprese.

Beh, io da uomo di amicizie femminili cosi speciali non ne ho mai avute e se ne avessi probabilmente avrei ben altri fini.


----------



## marietto (29 Agosto 2016)

danny ha detto:


> In teoria le motivazioni che lei ha addotto potrebbero essere accettabili, se vere.
> Perché mettere poi al corrente la moglie di lui per dei "sospetti"?
> E' comprensibile anche la reazione di lei, sulla base delle motivazioni che ha dato.
> Se lei è stata sincera, non vedo tanti motivi per creare casini in conseguenza di gelosia e  sospetti sortii in seguito a deduzioni.
> ...


1. Il fatto che lei ha tenuto nascosta la relazione celando lui nella rubrica sotto un nome femminile non è una supposizione. Quindi la buona fede non c'è. Di conseguenza, a mio parere, diventa dovere di lei tranquillizzare lui, visto che la sua supposta gelosia non è basata su voli pindarici ma su fatti concreti.

2. Dove le vedi tu le motivazioni accettabili?

3. Io da questo passaggio evincerei che lei si è detta disposta ad andarsene pur di non essere di danno all'altro, quindi è lei che si offre di sfasciare la propria famiglia, non il "marito geloso".


meglio_non_sapere ha detto:


> Di confronti se ne sono succeduti altri... al  limite della rottura  con mia moglie pronta ad andarsene di casa pur di  non mettere in mezzo  la moglie di lui (cosa peraltro che non farei  mai)...


4. Concordo con te unicamente sul fatto che sarebbe controproducente coinvolgere la sposa dell'altro senza prove di relazione fisica, ma sempre dal pezzetto sovrastante mi sembra di capire che non è lui che minaccia, ma lei che lo teme (e sarebbe un altro indizio, in verità).


----------



## JON (29 Agosto 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ce ne sono anche altre.
> Per esempio, menti e speri di essere creduta, così da poter continuare il flirt.
> Provi a farlo, perché no?
> Se quell'altro ti piace, l'istinto è sempre quello di proseguire.
> ...


Il raziocinio, per me, in quei casi suggerirebbe di restare a casa col marito e stoppare la passione pur non rinnegandola. O viceversa. Io invece credo che di raziocinio qui ce ne sia poco.


----------



## danny (29 Agosto 2016)

E visto che siamo in tema...
La passione quanto è necessaria per un rapporto continuativo tra due persone come un matrimonio?
Per me è un'esigenza sopravvalutata.
I matrimoni sono basati sulla convivenza e sulla condivisione.
Sono una piccola società in cui si dà e si riceve aiuto, in cui si elaborano progetti e si costruiscono legami, sono la base fondante per avere figli, per diventare genitori.
Ma non sono un abbonamento a vita alla passione. 
Quella muore, sempre, prima o poi, tra uomo e donna.
Di conseguenza, un matrimonio in fedeltà richiede la rinuncia a vita alla passione.
Cosa che puoi fare se hai dei valori tuoi abbastanza forti o sei abbastanza razionale o se non ti capita mai l'occasione per metterli alla prova.
Perché quando ti capita quella/o che ti accende gli ormoni, riscopri il piacere enorme di questa cosa, e provi un coinvolgimento che avevi dimenticato.
Perché non pensavi per dire che a 50 anni potesse accadere.
Allora cosa fai?
Getti all'aria tutto quello che hai costruito fino a quel momento per inseguire la donna (uomo) che ti accende  consapevole che non ci sarà un futuro e che non sei più giovane per avere le stesse opportunità di un trentenne? Consapevole che la passione è una coperta pesante che nasconde tutte le altre magagne che qualsiasi rapporto umano porta con sè?
Rinunciare all'ultimo fuoco della tua vita è facile solo per gli asceti, per tutti gli altri comporta una discreta variabilità dei livelli di difficoltà.
E c'è chi ci casca in pieno.
E' un dilemma difficile quello che ti si presenta.
La realtà è che è fin troppo banale nella sua soggettiva tragicità.


----------



## danny (29 Agosto 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Danny, ovvio che qui si va pure un po' a casaccio, però dalle poche cose dette non mi pare una normale amicizia.
> Che poi pur volendo stabilire che lo sia, resta sempre una relazione troppo complice per come è inserita nel contesto, non fosse altro che per le menzogne e le omissioni.
> 
> Questi sarebbero i quattro fatti venuti a galla nel thread. Volendo sforare si potrebbe supporre quantomeno un'amicizia probabilmente destinata a ben altri sviluppi. Perché il prode Roby pare che abbia suggerito e quasi imposto (e queste sono cazzate, ma non lo dico) anche di non dire nulla, perché le amicizie tra uomo e donna non sono mai comprese.
> ...


Avendone avute ti posso dire che gli altri fini sono la norma.


----------



## JON (29 Agosto 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E visto che siamo in tema...
> La passione quanto è necessaria per un rapporto continuativo tra due persone come un matrimonio?
> Per me è un'esigenza sopravvalutata.
> I matrimoni sono basati sulla convivenza e sulla condivisione.
> ...


E c'hai ragione. Ma uno scivolone non può diventare consuetudine. Tu quanto reggeresti questo approccio se tua moglie perseverasse?


----------



## danny (29 Agosto 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> 1. Il fatto che lei ha tenuto nascosta la relazione celando lui nella rubrica sotto un nome femminile non è una supposizione. *Quindi la buona fede non c'è*. Di conseguenza, a mio parere, diventa dovere di lei tranquillizzare lui, visto che la sua supposta gelosia non è basata su voli pindarici ma su fatti concreti.
> 
> 2. Dove le vedi tu le motivazioni accettabili?
> 
> ...


Sì. ci sono tanti indizi che anch'io ho tratto le mie conclusioni.
Ma purtroppo sono sempre deduzioni.
Per esperienza, e per indole, ho bisogno sempre di conferme per valutare correttamente una situazione.


----------



## marietto (29 Agosto 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sì. ci sono tanti indizi che anch'io ho tratto le mie conclusioni.
> Ma purtroppo sono sempre deduzioni.
> Per esperienza, e per indole, ho bisogno sempre di conferme per valutare correttamente una situazione.


Qui l'unica conferma che manca è se la cosa è fisica o no. Il resto non sono deduzioni. Lei ha manifestato apertamente che questa "amicizia" batte per importanza il matrimonio. Le scelte sono fatti, mica ipotesi...


----------



## JON (29 Agosto 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Avendone avute ti posso dire che gli altri fini sono la norma.


Naturalmente.


----------



## danny (29 Agosto 2016)

JON ha detto:


> E c'hai ragione. Ma uno scivolone non può diventare consuetudine. Tu quanto reggeresti questo approccio se tua moglie perseverasse?


Più che altro, mi sembra strano che lei continui "in chiaro" questa relazione.
Si limita a cancellare la cronologia chiamate, cosa che può essere motivata anche dalla volontà di evitare inutili discussioni.
Manca proprio l'evoluzione "in nero".
A questo punto dovrebbe suscitare più sospetti l'interruzione totale dei rapporti con questa persona, sarebbe più logico come accadimento.
Se fossero veramente amanti, per poter continuare a sentirsi senza problemi potrebbero iniziare a usare il solito secondo cellulare, una mail o una chat alternativa, sempre che si trovino in una fase "up" della storia.
E spegnere così i sospetti del marito.


----------



## JON (29 Agosto 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Qui l'unica conferma che manca è se la cosa è fisica o no. Il resto non sono deduzioni. *Lei ha manifestato apertamente che questa "amicizia" batte per importanza il matrimonio*. Le scelte sono fatti, mica ipotesi...


Non credo sia cosi. Penso che non mettere a rischio quell'amicizia sia anche un fatto di forma e immagine.
Vedi, questi due hanno bisogno di uno "sveglia bambocci". Mettere al corrente la moglie del prode Roby sarebbe un'azione discutibile ma sarebbe anche un buon deterrente per creare certi presupposti. Forse.


----------



## JON (29 Agosto 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Più che altro, mi sembra strano che lei continui "in chiaro" questa relazione.
> Si limita a cancellare la cronologia chiamate, cosa che può essere motivata anche dalla volontà di evitare inutili discussioni.
> Manca proprio l'evoluzione "in nero".
> A questo punto dovrebbe suscitare più sospetti l'interruzione totale dei rapporti con questa persona, sarebbe più logico come accadimento.
> ...


Infatti. E' per questo che penso che forse non sono andati ancora fino in fondo, ma anche che erano sulla buona strada.


----------



## FataIgnorante (29 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non capisco.
> Ho letto fiumi di thread  "etici" in cui si sosteneva in sintesi "se guardi con concupiscenza nel tuo cuore hai già commesso peccato" e poi si dà sempre per scontato che ci sia sempre stato il tradimento fisico, dando a questo un valore di salto di qualità.
> Io credo che ogni tradimento sia a sé e che se sappiamo tutti che ci si può sentire traditi o di tradire anche semplicemente dalla distanza emotiva. Però ognuno sa cosa può costituire per la sua relazione un tradimento profondo e insanabile.
> Altrimenti non ci sarebbero coppie che prendono in considerazione l'idea di sesso con altri senza percepire questo come un tradimento.
> Anche la telefonata può essere compresa solo conoscendo la persona che potrebbe avere detto quelle cose solo per avere la sensazione di essere vicini al punto di non ritorno di un gioco che le ha preso la mano.


Sei seria?


----------



## FataIgnorante (29 Agosto 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Fata...magari sai dirci anche il numero delle pisellate che si è presa in faccia la signora.
> Ma per piacere. Assolutismi del genere non li condivido affatto.
> 
> Altrimenti l'esistenza del cornuto sarebbe molto semplice: "uh, cazzo! c'è un sms con scritto buonanotte sul cellulare di mia moglie e non so chi sia: tengo corna che manco un cervo a primavera!".
> ...


E se non li condividi è un cazzo di problema tuo, me ne farò una ragione! Se nun te piacciono nun li commentà e passa oltre!


----------



## marietto (29 Agosto 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Non credo sia cosi. Penso che non mettere a rischio quell'amicizia sia anche un fatto di forma e immagine.
> Vedi, questi due hanno bisogno di uno "sveglia bambocci". Mettere al corrente la moglie del prode Roby sarebbe un'azione discutibile ma sarebbe anche un buon deterrente per creare certi presupposti. Forse.


Forse sarei dovuto essere più preciso e scrivere che lei la vede più importante. Se è così perchè è proprio così o se è in diretta dalla terra degli unicorni, non lo sappiamo.

Mettere al corrente la moglie per me (poi oguno ha i suoi valori morali) non sarebbe censurabile (comunque non più che fare la corte ad una persona sposata), il problema è che senza evidenza di fatti fisici sarebbe probabilmente controproducente perchè la signora potrebbe non crederci e il nostro amico farebbe la figura del paranoico.

Se ci fosse qualche prova certamente porterebbe l'aliante a schiantarsi al suolo e i protagonisti a confrontarsi con il reale...


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Agosto 2016)

meglio_non_sapere ha detto:


> ...che dire, trovo qui tante persone che dicono apertamente quello che pensano, mi fa piacere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adotterei il tuo stesso comportamento, al tuo posto


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2016)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Sei seria?


Certo. Infatti la discussione è andata avanti sulla base dei fatti certi che possono essere decisivi o no per le scelte di meglio-n-s


----------



## Ross (29 Agosto 2016)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> E se non li condividi è un cazzo di problema tuo, me ne farò una ragione! Se nun te piacciono nun li commentà e passa oltre!


Molto calmo, che a parlà romano sò bono pure io.

Sei su un forum...non al cesso di un autogrill.


----------



## riccardo1973 (30 Agosto 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Molto calmo, che a parlà romano sò bono pure io.
> 
> Sei su un forum...non al cesso di un autogrill.


 abbassiamo i toni di qualche tacca anche xchè lo abbiamo spaventato sto poraccio con i nostri commenti...non ha più risposto!!!


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Agosto 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Molto calmo, che a parlà romano sò bono pure io.
> 
> Sei su un forum...non al cesso di un autogrill.


Esticazzi!


----------



## meglio_non_sapere (1 Settembre 2016)

...si, dico che è meglio non sapere, se l'equilibrio famigliare prevede evasioni da parte di uno dei due, quale diritto ha di scaricare questa verità sul compagno/a?

...il fatto che mia moglie mi dica che se non ci fossi io probabilmente ci potrebbe essere una storia con questo Roby, e il fatto che mi possa dire la verità quando dice che non c'è stato nulla di fisico... ma su questo io ne dubito
cosa cambia nella sostanza?
Di fatto io come credo tanti nella mia situazione sono stato privato di una sicurezza che credevo di avere, di una compagna che credevo sincera e corretta... questo tipo di frattura non è possibile decidere con la ragione se è sanabile oppure insopportabile...

Io vivo il tradimento di un progetto di vita... mia moglie mi confida ora che in più occasioni ha avuto proposte da parte di "amici" e questi continuano ad essere all'interno delle cerchie con cui mia moglie ha più confidenza... vuol dire che se li è fatti tutti? ...no, credo che con tutti questi non ci sia stato assolutamente nulla... con Roby? ...beh, io sento che è diverso ...non è razionale ...un timore, una paura dell'abbandono? ...tanti sono i pensieri, ma credo che il punto fondamentale sia come ritrovare me stesso prima che interrogarsi se questa storia è o no conclusa.

Se la cosa più importante è amare se stessi per poter amare gli altri, quali sentimenti scatena questa situazione in me? rabbia, delusione, risentimento... mi ama? ...ora che vuol dire amarsi?

...e io mi amo?


----------



## MariLea (1 Settembre 2016)

meglio_non_sapere ha detto:


> ...si, dico che è meglio non sapere, se l'equilibrio famigliare prevede evasioni da parte di uno dei due, quale diritto ha di scaricare questa verità sul compagno/a?
> 
> ...il fatto che mia moglie mi dica che se non ci fossi io probabilmente ci potrebbe essere una storia con questo Roby, e il fatto che mi possa dire la verità quando dice che non c'è stato nulla di fisico... ma su questo io ne dubito
> cosa cambia nella sostanza?
> ...


Il tuo ragionamento non fa una piega, è molto razionale, anzi forse anche troppo, ma dici quello che è la realtà...
Sei stato privato della sicurezza, cioè dell'illusione dei più... se sei capace di razionalizzare potrai conviverci, questo lo dirà il tempo... di sicuro non ti abbandonerà per Roby. Ma la paura è solo che lei è sfuggita al tuo controllo...
Succede, poteva andare peggio.


----------



## marietto (2 Settembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> poteva andare peggio.


Poteva piovere... (cit.)    :facepalm:


----------



## MariLea (2 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Poteva piovere... (cit.)    :facepalm:


Ovviamente parlavo per lui, cioè la sua coppia...


----------



## marietto (2 Settembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ovviamente parlavo per lui, cioè la sua coppia...


Io per il momento non voglio pronunciarmi più di tanto, perchè mns ha parlato di problemi di salute e non sapendo l'entità vorrei evitare di agitare troppo chi ha già dei problemi.

Ma proprio per lui e per la sua coppia... Certo le cose possono sempre andare peggio, ma in questo caso per andare peggio di quello che appare mi sa che dovrebbero impegnarsi tanto, e mi sembra che le ultime precisazioni di lei rendano le cose ancora più evidenti.

Poi, si, non c'è la pistola fumante, e se teniamo saldamente la testa sotto la sabbia forse non la vedremo mai... però...


----------



## MariLea (2 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> *Io per il momento non voglio pronunciarmi più di tanto, perchè mns ha parlato di problemi di salute e non sapendo l'entità vorrei evitare di agitare troppo chi ha già dei problemi.
> *
> Ma proprio per lui e per la sua coppia... Certo le cose possono sempre andare peggio, ma in questo caso per andare peggio di quello che appare mi sa che dovrebbero impegnarsi tanto, e mi sembra che le ultime precisazioni di lei rendano le cose ancora più evidenti.
> 
> Poi, si, non c'è la pistola fumante, e se teniamo saldamente la testa sotto la sabbia forse non la vedremo mai... però...


Esattamente! 
non mi pare il momento di andare a scavare... e proprio dall'ultimo post di mns, dalle domande che si pone... credo sia meglio che affronti il suo intervento con la massima serenità possibile e con la moglie vicina... moglie che, qualsiasi tipo di amicizia abbia intrapreso, lo ama.


----------



## marietto (2 Settembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Esattamente!
> non mi pare il momento di andare a scavare...


Forse non è il momento di scavare, ma c'è differenza fra dire "pensiamoci dopo", che mi pare giusto, e "va tutto bene madama la marchesa"...


----------



## JON (2 Settembre 2016)

meglio_non_sapere ha detto:


> ...si, dico che è meglio non sapere, se l'equilibrio famigliare prevede evasioni da parte di uno dei due, quale diritto ha di scaricare questa verità sul compagno/a?
> 
> ...*il fatto che mia moglie mi dica che se non ci fossi io probabilmente ci potrebbe essere una storia con questo Roby, e il fatto che mi possa dire la verità quando dice che non c'è stato nulla di fisico... ma su questo io ne dubito
> cosa cambia nella sostanza?*
> ...


Praticamente ti senti già abbandonato.
Non poter confidare più sulla lealtà di tua moglie ti lascia solo con te stesso e i tuoi pensieri, quindi da questo punto di vista comprendo il perché ora sposti il focus su di te e la tua situazione personale. Però ti sbagli se credi che qui si stia cercando banalmente di capire se tua moglie ti ha tradito fisicamente, o meno, e con questo arrogarsi la capacità di esprimere sulla tua condizione una sentenza plausibile.

Comincio a credere che tu abbia veramente le mani legate nell'affrontare questa storia. Dopo un tradimento è necessaria la massima collaborazione affinché si possa riacquisire un minimo di fiducia, tua moglie non lo sta facendo. Mi dispiace.

Io credo che tra te e lei sei più tu a credere che tra loro ci sia qualcosa di importante. Nel senso che i tuoi timori e sentori sono si fondati, ma sono anche condizionati dalle azioni di una donna che, scusami se mi ripeto, con la testa non ci sta. Anche qualora il sentimento verso il prode Roby fosse autentico e importante (cosa che personalmente stento a credere), nel momento in cui si trovasse a dover scegliere quale sia la giusta strada da percorrere dovrebbe anche adottare un comportamento più serio e coerente.

Quindi, hai tutta la comprensione per il momento e le difficoltà che attraversi, ma, senza alcuna pretesa e supponenza, non si può evitare di esortarti a cercare di farla rinsavire come unico consiglio sensato che ti si possa dare. Altrimenti, sai già quali siano le alternative che ti si prospettano, lo hai già detto.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2016)

meglio_non_sapere ha detto:


> ...si, dico che è meglio non sapere, se l'equilibrio famigliare prevede evasioni da parte di uno dei due, quale diritto ha di scaricare questa verità sul compagno/a?
> 
> ...il fatto che mia moglie mi dica che se non ci fossi io probabilmente ci potrebbe essere una storia con questo Roby, e il fatto che mi possa dire la verità quando dice che non c'è stato nulla di fisico... ma su questo io ne dubito
> cosa cambia nella sostanza?
> ...


Io credo che tutte le tue domande significhino che tu vuoi andare avanti. E su questo dovete lavorare in due.


----------



## JON (2 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Forse non è il momento di scavare, ma c'è differenza fra dire "pensiamoci dopo", che mi pare giusto, e "va tutto bene madama la marchesa"...


Infatti. Si potrebbero anche affrontare le questioni sentimentali in seconda istanza, ma nell'immediato almeno il "grosso" bisognerebbe scartarlo.

Qua chi si deve più preoccupare dell'animo di mns e dell'intervento che dovrà affrontare è qualcun altro.


----------



## JON (2 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che tutte le tue domande significhino che tu vuoi andare avanti. *E su questo dovete lavorare in due*.


Si attende l'altra metà.


----------



## marietto (2 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che tutte le tue domande significhino che tu vuoi andare avanti. E su questo dovete lavorare in due.


Lei ha una relazione (solo amicale? Io sarei molto scettico) con un altro alla quale non intende rinunciare in nessun modo. Non vedo su cosa potrebbero lavorare...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Lei ha una relazione (solo amicale? Io sarei molto scettico) con un altro alla quale non intende rinunciare in nessun modo. Non vedo su cosa potrebbero lavorare...


Io non ho detto questo.
Anzi credo che applicare schemi alle relazioni sia deleterio e non si può dire che una relazione è sessuale solo perché mille lo sono state ecc
Però io ho creduto di cogliere cosa vuole Mns. 
Per lavorarci in due deve parlare chiaro con lei. Lei sceglierà.


----------



## marietto (2 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho detto questo.
> Anzi credo che applicare schemi alle relazioni sia deleterio e non si può dire che una relazione è sessuale solo perché mille lo sono state ecc
> Però io ho creduto di cogliere cosa vuole Mns.
> Per lavorarci in due deve parlare chiaro con lei. Lei sceglierà.


Non si tratta di applicare schemi, ma di fare deduzioni logiche. Poi se hai bisogno di filmati e/o foto a riprova del tutto dovrai usare altri mezzi, perchè per la certezza assoluta i dati non sono sufficienti, ma se devi prendere una decisione su una certezza assoluta chiedere a lei non è una buona idea, gli sta mentendo da mesi...

Quello che si vuole non sempre è quello che si può avere e spesso non è quello che sarebbe bene per noi. Per me lo scopo non è mai aiutare ad ottenere quello che viene dichiarato come obiettivo, ma aiutare ad arrivare a prendere una decisione con la migliore cognizione di causa che sia possibile. Poi la decisione non spetta a nessuno di noi.

Lui con lei ha già parlato e lei le sue scelte le ha già fatte, poi lui può prenderne atto o meno o decidere di tenere la testa nella sabbia e mettere la polvere sotto il tappeto.

Per me l'urgenza adesso è risolvere le sue problematiche di salute. Poi rivaluterà. Ma al momento ribadisco che non c'è un bel nulla su cui lavorare.


----------



## JON (2 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Non si tratta di applicare schemi, ma di fare deduzioni logiche. Poi se hai bisogno di filmati e/o foto a riprova del tutto dovrai usare altri mezzi, perchè per la certezza assoluta i dati non sono sufficienti, ma se devi prendere una decisione su una certezza assoluta chiedere a lei non è una buona idea, gli sta mentendo da mesi...
> 
> Quello che si vuole non sempre è quello che si può avere e spesso non è quello che sarebbe bene per noi. Per me lo scopo non è mai aiutare ad ottenere quello che viene dichiarato come obiettivo, ma aiutare ad arrivare a prendere una decisione con la migliore cognizione di causa che sia possibile. Poi la decisione non spetta a nessuno di noi.
> 
> ...


Al momento parrebbe di si. Non credo però che la situazione sia cosi finita e circoscritta, dopotutto non hai dati per cui pensare che lei, e quindi il rapporto, sia irrecuperabile. Certo, quello che si sa è che c'è una che, chissà con quale cognizione, crede di poter tenere un piede in due scarpe.

Per cui in realtà di motivi per cui lavorare ce ne sono, se non altro proprio per definire le possibilità che si prospettano. Che siano positive, ma anche negative. Di fatto c'è che a tentare di lavorarci su al momento è solo lui, quindi quello che potrebbe fare è tentare di svegliare la moglie da quel sonno.

Poi se la signora in questione è una totale decerebrata, tale da non poter essere portata alla ragione, è un rischio che potrebbe stroncare qualsiasi "trattativa". A questo punto applicherei uno "sveglia bambocci", magari solo intimato, a fin di bene naturalmente. Se non altro Roby impara che l'amicizia tra uomo e donna non può esistere, nella speranza che questa storiella non se la sia inventata lei.


----------



## marietto (2 Settembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Al momento parrebbe di si. Non credo però che la situazione sia cosi finita e circoscritta, dopotutto non hai dati per cui pensare che lei, e quindi il rapporto, sia irrecuperabile. Certo, quello che si sa è che c'è una che, chissà con quale cognizione, crede di poter tenere un piede in due scarpe.
> 
> Per cui in realtà di motivi per cui lavorare ce ne sono, se non altro proprio per definire le possibilità che si prospettano. Che siano positive, ma anche negative. Di fatto c'è che a tentare di lavorarci su al momento è solo lui, quindi quello che potrebbe fare è tentare di svegliare la moglie da quel sonno.
> 
> Poi se la signora in questione è una totale decerebrata, tale da non poter essere portata alla ragione, è un rischio che potrebbe stroncare qualsiasi "trattativa". A questo punto applicherei uno "sveglia bambocci", magari solo intimato, a fin di bene naturalmente. Se non altro Roby impara che l'amicizia tra uomo e donna non può esistere, nella speranza che questa storiella non se la sia inventata lei.


Vabbè, ormai siamo in ballo e balliamo.

In questo momento lui i discorsi che doveva fare con lei li ha fatti ottenendo risultati, a mio modo di vedere, preoccupanti.

A questo punto, lui può decidere di ignorare l'elefante nella stanza  sperando che se ne vada e "perdonare" sua moglie senza nemmeno sapere le  circostanze per cui la sta "perdonando".
Per me è una strategia che non gli consentirà di superare il trauma, se  viene in un posto come questo è evidente che anche se si chiama meglio  non sapere, non riesce a stare tranquillo senza sapere. Inoltre io resto  covinto che la tattica dello struzzo a gioco lungo non paghi, però...

Oppure può decidere di sapere di più ed indagare su questa relazione,  ovviamente non adottando più il metodo di chiedere a sua moglie, che da  lì più di tanto non saprà. Quando ne avrà miglior cognizione, potrà  decidere a ragion veduta per quel che riguarda lui, ed eventualmente  riaffrontare il discorso con la moglie.

Per me in questo momento riparlare con lei o lavorare sul rapporto è tempo perso...

E,  certo, sto parlando di questo momento, non ho mai detto che il rapporto non è più recuperabile. Ho detto che il comportamento di lei è molto preoccupante e al momento non vedo motivi per iniziare i lavori di riconciliazione.

Perchè precisare che avrebbe ampio mercato al marito preoccupato di un tradimento, che senso ha?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Vabbè, ormai siamo in ballo e balliamo.
> 
> In questo momento lui i discorsi che doveva fare con lei li ha fatti ottenendo risultati, a mio modo di vedere, preoccupanti.
> 
> ...


Non mi sono spiegata.
Allo stato di ciò che sappiamo lei potrebbe anche essere una seriale e la rivelazione potrebbe essere un tentativo di confessione totale. Oppure potrebbe essere un modo di dare la prova che non ha concretizzato anche in presenza di numerose proposte gratificanti. Che ne so? Se lasciassi interpretare secondo la mia esperienza si tratterebbe del primo caso e la soluzione un appuntamento al più presto con un avvocato e magari un investigatore per raccogliere prove.
Ma io non mi sento di interpretare.
Per me è impensabile non metterla alle corde per sapere tutto, ma io non sono MNS.


----------



## marietto (2 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegata.
> Allo stato di ciò che sappiamo lei potrebbe anche essere una seriale e la rivelazione potrebbe essere un tentativo di confessione totale. Oppure potrebbe essere un modo di dare la prova che non ha concretizzato anche in presenza di numerose proposte gratificanti. Che ne so? Se lasciassi interpretare secondo la mia esperienza si tratterebbe del primo caso e la soluzione un appuntamento al più presto con un avvocato e magari un investigatore per raccogliere prove.
> Ma io non mi sento di interpretare.
> Per me è impensabile non metterla alle corde per sapere tutto, ma io non sono MNS.


Io sono d'accordo su tutto, eccetto metterla alle corde perchè non serve, secondo me, a niente.

Per me investigatore prima, poi da li parte tutto. MNS nonostante il nome, ha bisogno di sapere longitudine e latitudine, IMO.

Io la frase la interpreto come "guarda bello che già sei fortunato che ho deciso di "cedere" solo adesso". Quello che mi sconvolge è: hai un marito in un momento di non grande forma. Tuoi comportamenti poco chiari hanno fatto si che sia preoccupato che lo stai tradendo. Tu prima ti rifiuti di lasciare la relazione sospetta e poi aggiungi questo carico da 11? Boh...


----------



## Horny (2 Settembre 2016)

meglio_non_sapere ha detto:


> ...si, dico che è meglio non sapere, se l'equilibrio famigliare prevede evasioni da parte di uno dei due, quale diritto ha di scaricare questa verità sul compagno/a?
> 
> ...il fatto che mia moglie mi dica che se non ci fossi io probabilmente ci potrebbe essere una storia con questo Roby, e il fatto che mi possa dire la verità quando dice che non c'è stato nulla di fisico... ma su questo io ne dubito
> cosa cambia nella sostanza?
> ...


Be credo sarei molto delusa.
quanto al sapere, ce n'è già abbastanza ma,
per come sono io, pretenderei di sapere tutto.
e sarebbe probabilmente un errore.
fai bene secondo me a interrogarti su te stesso prima di tutto.

tua moglie per ora vuol restare con te.
devi valutare se ti basta, essendogli lei rivelata,
in un momento difficile per te, incapace di rinunciare ad una
amicizia recentissima, tra adulti, quindi non un legame profondo e radicato.


----------



## Horny (2 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Io sono d'accordo su tutto, eccetto metterla alle corde perchè non serve, secondo me, a niente.
> 
> Per me investigatore prima, poi da li parte tutto. MNS nonostante il nome, ha bisogno di sapere longitudine e latitudine, IMO.
> 
> Io la frase la interpreto come "guarda bello che già sei fortunato che ho deciso di "cedere" solo adesso". Quello che mi sconvolge è: hai un marito in un momento di non grande forma. Tuoi comportamenti poco chiari hanno fatto si che sia preoccupato che lo stai tradendo. Tu prima ti rifiuti di lasciare la relazione sospetta e poi aggiungi questo carico da 11? Boh...


A me ha molto colpito il fatto che non abbia voluto rinunciarvi.
un investigatore addirittura?
se non si vuole separare cosa gli servono le prove?


----------



## meglio_non_sapere (2 Settembre 2016)

Lei a Roberto:
Inutile dire che sono delusa per quello che mi hai detto... Se ci dovessimo arrendere a tutte le difficoltà che insorgono non ci potremmo mai concedere i momenti di amicizia vera che da tempo portiamo avanti. Ma se crediamo che ciò che abbiamo fatto in questo lasso di tempo sia importante, tutto il resto assume una rilevanza irrisoria. La delusione può pertanto avere il sopravvento per alcuni minuti, alcune ore o forse per un giorno o due, ma poi se quello a cui guardi ha un valore grande, ritorna spontaneamente dentro di te la voglia di riprendere. Una spazzolata sulle spalle per scacciare via i momenti poci simpatici.... e di nuovo in campo....

Risponde Roberto:
Ciao Claudia....
La mia non è una resa... ormai non ho più barriere alla tua inarrestabile personalità.... stupefacente ed unica.
Non discuto sulla nostra amicizia che è e rimarrà sempre e comunque una cosa unica, profonda ed imprescindibile da fattori che apparentemente potrebbero sclfirla....
Ma mi piace mettermi in discussione ed analizzare le cose spersonalizzandole e con obbiettività. E dopo tale analisi.... comunque rimani unica.... molto importante per me.
Ma quello che stiamo vivendo è la cosa migliore per te?
Abbiamo coinvolto tuo marito e di conseguenza la tua famiglia.
E l'hai messo in crisi... sta reagendo come.... anzi meglio di come potrei fare io...
Ti chiedo.... e di farlo per quello che vi è tra noi.... di capire quello che sta passando e di perdonare certe sue battute o atteggiamenti derivati dall'amore che ha per te.
Non potrei mai perdonarmi altrimenti...
Prenota le vostre ferie... sii serena... vivi assaporando ogni singolo istante che puoi con la tua famiglia....
Io ci sarò sempre per ogni tuo pensiaro che vorrai condividere... per ogni abbraccio che ti servirò.... e che vorrai darmi...
So cosa stai pensando.... non ti sto dando l'addio....
Ti chiedo di recuperare tutto quello che hai costruito di buono e bello in questi anni assieme....
di recuperare il tutto affinchè quest'ultimo anno in cui sono entrato anch'io nella tua vita.... abbia e dia senso alla mia presenza nella tua.
Ti chiedo di farlo per me... per noi.

MNS: ...ed era fine maggio


----------



## Horny (2 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che tutte le tue domande significhino che tu vuoi andare avanti. E su questo dovete lavorare in due.


Anche lei vuole andare avanti, ma non mi pare ci stia a lavorare.
(magari ne ha tutte le ragioni ehhh....per quel che ne so io ma....)


----------



## Horny (2 Settembre 2016)

meglio_non_sapere ha detto:


> Lei a Roberto:
> Inutile dire che sono delusa per quello che mi hai detto... Se ci dovessimo arrendere a tutte le difficoltà che insorgono non ci potremmo mai concedere i momenti di amicizia vera che da tempo portiamo avanti. Ma se crediamo che ciò che abbiamo fatto in questo lasso di tempo sia importante, tutto il resto assume una rilevanza irrisoria. La delusione può pertanto avere il sopravvento per alcuni minuti, alcune ore o forse per un giorno o due, ma poi se quello a cui guardi ha un valore grande, ritorna spontaneamente dentro di te la voglia di riprendere. Una spazzolata sulle spalle per scacciare via i momenti poci simpatici.... e di nuovo in campo....
> 
> Risponde Roberto:
> ...


Uhmm non è che magari non sono andati oltre per volontà di lui?
la più convinta mi pare lei.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2016)

meglio_non_sapere ha detto:


> Lei a Roberto:
> Inutile dire che sono delusa per quello che mi hai detto... Se ci dovessimo arrendere a tutte le difficoltà che insorgono non ci potremmo mai concedere i momenti di amicizia vera che da tempo portiamo avanti. Ma se crediamo che ciò che abbiamo fatto in questo lasso di tempo sia importante, tutto il resto assume una rilevanza irrisoria. La delusione può pertanto avere il sopravvento per alcuni minuti, alcune ore o forse per un giorno o due, ma poi se quello a cui guardi ha un valore grande, ritorna spontaneamente dentro di te la voglia di riprendere. Una spazzolata sulle spalle per scacciare via i momenti poci simpatici.... e di nuovo in campo....
> 
> Risponde Roberto:
> ...


Pensi che siano email sincere o dubiti che possano essere state costruite per rassicurarti?


----------



## marietto (2 Settembre 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> A me ha molto colpito il fatto che non abbia voluto rinunciarvi.
> un investigatore addirittura?
> se non si vuole separare cosa gli servono le prove?


Ho scritto che ha due possibilità: nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia o scoprire la verità. Se sceglie la prima le prove non gli servono a nulla, ovviamente. Diversamente mi sembra che megliononsapere a non sapere soffra.
!


----------



## marietto (2 Settembre 2016)

meglio_non_sapere ha detto:


> Lei a Roberto:
> Inutile dire che sono delusa per quello che mi hai detto... Se ci dovessimo arrendere a tutte le difficoltà che insorgono non ci potremmo mai concedere i momenti di amicizia vera che da tempo portiamo avanti. Ma se crediamo che ciò che abbiamo fatto in questo lasso di tempo sia importante, tutto il resto assume una rilevanza irrisoria. La delusione può pertanto avere il sopravvento per alcuni minuti, alcune ore o forse per un giorno o due, ma poi se quello a cui guardi ha un valore grande, ritorna spontaneamente dentro di te la voglia di riprendere. Una spazzolata sulle spalle per scacciare via i momenti poci simpatici.... e di nuovo in campo....
> 
> Risponde Roberto:
> ...


Avevi scritto di avere sentito casualmente una telefonata... Questa pare la trascrizione di una registrazione, o sei un fenomeno a prendere appunti... Mah...

oppure re uno scambio di mail, ma non mi sembra che quadri molto con la cronologia che hai dato... Boh...


----------



## danny (3 Settembre 2016)

A leggere quello scambio epistolare tutto mi è venuto in mente tranne che il dialogo tra due amanti moderni. Fossimo nell'800. Ci ritrovassimo tra le pagine di un libro di 100 anni fa. O nella sceneggiatura di un film dei telefoni bianchi. Sì, fossimo in queste circostanze sarei seriamente preoccupato che qualcosa sia gia' successo. Qui vedo un rapporto importante, profondo, di grande intimità e affetto, ma ancora celato dietro il paravento dell'amicizia, direi anche represso nella sua componente erotica. Forse la moglie ora sta saggiando se vi sono componenti di crescita, sta verificando quali rischi può correre, quali sarebbero le reazioni del marito. Sonda con frasette e ipotesi, mettendo sul campo sogni e desideri.
Che tali devono rimanere. Deve capire che oltre non deve andare. Spetta al marito farle comprendere ora la direzione giusta.


----------



## Babou (3 Settembre 2016)

Ha ragione Danny, non sono mail che si scrivono due persone che hanno avuto un'intimità tra loro, sono mail che si scrivono due persone con un'amicizia molto speciale. Sicuramente hanno condiviso molte confidenze personali.
Lei mi sembra interessata molto all'amicizia e il bene che sembra assorbire da essa. A me quello più preso sembra lui, le fa anche i complimenti, e questa cosa del "vai, lasciami, non badare a me" sembra un giochetto per ottenere l'opposto. Diciamo MNS che secondo me tua moglie ha solo una bella amicizia e le piange il cuore perderla. Quello che non mi piace è il desiderio di nasconderla in questo modo. 
Forse lui le dà un sacco di attenzioni che magari tra voi due sono venute a mancare con il tempo, l'avrà consolata nei momenti difficili, le avrà dato dei consigli, poi le dice che bella persona che è... e lei si sarà sciolta come una mozzarella. Ad alcune donne (me compresa) piace proprio tanto ricevere attenzioni... siamo degil esseri estremamente bisognosi, ed è la cosa che ci frega sempre. Beate quelle che non si fanno fregare da queste cose.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2016)

Babou ha detto:


> Ha ragione Danny, non sono mail che si scrivono due persone che hanno avuto un'intimità tra loro, sono mail che si scrivono due persone con un'amicizia molto speciale. Sicuramente hanno condiviso molte confidenze personali.
> Lei mi sembra interessata molto all'amicizia e il bene che sembra assorbire da essa. A me quello più preso sembra lui, le fa anche i complimenti, e questa cosa del "vai, lasciami, non badare a me" sembra un giochetto per ottenere l'opposto. Diciamo MNS che secondo me tua moglie ha solo una bella amicizia e le piange il cuore perderla. Quello che non mi piace è il desiderio di nasconderla in questo modo.
> Forse lui le dà un sacco di attenzioni che magari tra voi due sono venute a mancare con il tempo, l'avrà consolata nei momenti difficili, le avrà dato dei consigli, poi le dice che bella persona che è... e lei si sarà sciolta come una mozzarella. Ad alcune donne (me compresa) piace proprio tanto ricevere attenzioni... siamo degil esseri estremamente bisognosi, ed è la cosa che ci frega sempre. Beate quelle che non si fanno fregare da queste cose.


Ci sono anche in ognuno di noi aspetti che noi conosciamo, ma non abbiamo mai visto riconosciuti, rispettati, apprezzati e accolti. Quando qualcuno lo fa sembra un miracolo.


----------



## marietto (3 Settembre 2016)

Premesso e ribadito che mi sembra che quantomeno MNS ci abbia tenuto nascosto qualcosa (confronto con la moglie ad aprile, telefonata sentita casualmente a maggio in merito alla quale non ha mai affrontato la moglie, come fa ad avere uno scambio epistolare di maggio?), per essere una amicizia il tono è molto forte. Io non ho mai sentito amici (dello stesso sesso o di sesso opposto) parlarsi in questo modo. Potrebbe anche essere che stiano parlando di altro senza fare riferimenti riconoscibili per evitare di lasciar prove (forse sanno o sospettano che potrebbero essere letti da altri?).

Voglio dire: che cazzo sono i "momenti di vera amicizia" che si sono concessi? Magari sono malizioso io, ma mi parete un po' ingenui...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> A leggere quello scambio epistolare tutto mi è venuto in mente tranne che il dialogo tra due amanti moderni. Fossimo nell'800. Ci ritrovassimo tra le pagine di un libro di 100 anni fa. O nella sceneggiatura di un film dei telefoni bianchi. Sì, fossimo in queste circostanze sarei seriamente preoccupato che qualcosa sia gia' successo. Qui vedo un rapporto importante, profondo, di grande intimità e affetto, ma ancora celato dietro il paravento dell'amicizia, direi anche represso nella sua componente erotica. Forse la moglie ora sta saggiando se vi sono componenti di crescita, sta verificando quali rischi può correre, quali sarebbero le reazioni del marito. Sonda con frasette e ipotesi, mettendo sul campo sogni e desideri.
> Che tali devono rimanere. Deve capire che oltre non deve andare. Spetta al marito farle comprendere ora la direzione giusta.


Oppure Flanders e una donna della parrocchia.


marietto ha detto:


> Premesso e ribadito che mi sembra che quantomeno MNS ci abbia tenuto nascosto qualcosa (confronto con la moglie ad aprile, telefonata sentita casualmente a maggio in merito alla quale non ha mai affrontato la moglie, come fa ad avere uno scambio epistolare di maggio?), per essere una amicizia il tono è molto forte. Io non ho mai sentito amici (dello stesso sesso o di sesso opposto) parlarsi in questo modo. Potrebbe anche essere che stiano parlando di altro senza fare riferimenti riconoscibili per evitare di lasciar prove (forse sanno o sospettano che potrebbero essere letti da altri?).
> 
> Voglio dire: che cazzo sono i "momenti di vera amicizia" che si sono concessi? Magari sono malizioso io, ma mi parete un po' ingenui...


Anche per me potrebbe essere uno scambio costruito per trasmettere tranquillità ad altri.


----------



## Horny (3 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Premesso e ribadito che mi sembra che quantomeno MNS ci abbia tenuto nascosto qualcosa (confronto con la moglie ad aprile, telefonata sentita casualmente a maggio in merito alla quale non ha mai affrontato la moglie, come fa ad avere uno scambio epistolare di maggio?), per essere una amicizia il tono è molto forte. Io non ho mai sentito amici (dello stesso sesso o di sesso opposto) parlarsi in questo modo. Potrebbe anche essere che stiano parlando di altro senza fare riferimenti riconoscibili per evitare di lasciar prove (forse sanno o sospettano che potrebbero essere letti da altri?).
> 
> Voglio dire: che cazzo sono i "momenti di vera amicizia" che si sono concessi? Magari sono malizioso io, ma mi parete un po' ingenui...


No, non sei malizioso.
 neppure io ho mai sentito gente che si parla così,  amici o meno,


----------



## danny (3 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Premesso e ribadito che mi sembra che quantomeno MNS ci abbia tenuto nascosto qualcosa (confronto con la moglie ad aprile, telefonata sentita casualmente a maggio in merito alla quale non ha mai affrontato la moglie, come fa ad avere uno scambio epistolare di maggio?), per essere una amicizia il tono è molto forte. Io non ho mai sentito amici (dello stesso sesso o di sesso opposto) parlarsi in questo modo. Potrebbe anche essere che stiano parlando di altro senza fare riferimenti riconoscibili per evitare di lasciar prove (forse sanno o sospettano che potrebbero essere letti da altri?).
> 
> Voglio dire: che cazzo sono i "momenti di vera amicizia" che si sono concessi? Magari sono malizioso io, ma mi parete un po' ingenui...


Hanno iniziato a frequentarsi all'inizio. Dopo un po' lui ci ha provato. Lei ha detto no anche se lui le piaceva. "Restiamo solo amici. La nostra amicizia è troppo bella". Hanno continuato a frequentarsi in modalita' "apparentemente amici". Ma lui ci spera sempre. Lei sta iniziando a tentennare perche' lui e il suo interessamento le piacciono.


----------



## disincantata (3 Settembre 2016)

Non saro' moderna, ma non mi sembra per nulla un dialogo tra amici amici.

Una vera amicizia non ha motiVo  di essere nascosta e fatta di frasi a mezz'aria.


----------



## disincantata (3 Settembre 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> No, non sei malizioso.
> neppure io ho mai sentito gente che si parla così,  amici o meno,


:up:

Non posso mai darti un verde!


----------



## marietto (3 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Hanno iniziato a frequentarsi all'inizio. Dopo un po' lui ci ha provato. Lei ha detto no anche se lui le piaceva. "Restiamo solo amici. La nostra amicizia è troppo bella". Hanno continuato a frequentarsi in modalita' "apparentemente amici". Ma lui ci spera sempre. Lei sta iniziando a tentennare perche' lui e il suo interessamento le piacciono.


Resto della mia idea, e se tu avessi anche ragione, mi sa che se qualcuno ci sta provando sia lei...



danny ha detto:


> Sì. ci sono tanti indizi che anch'io ho tratto le mie conclusioni.
> Ma purtroppo sono sempre deduzioni.
> Per esperienza, e per indole, ho bisogno sempre di conferme per valutare correttamente una situazione.


Guardando anche più indietro mi sa che predichi bene e razzoli male... :rotfl:

E ti lasci anche andare ben oltre le semplici deduzioni.


----------



## MariLea (3 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> A leggere quello scambio epistolare tutto mi è venuto in mente tranne che il dialogo tra due amanti moderni. Fossimo nell'800. Ci ritrovassimo tra le pagine di un libro di 100 anni fa. O nella sceneggiatura di un film dei telefoni bianchi. Sì, fossimo in queste circostanze sarei seriamente preoccupato che qualcosa sia gia' successo. Qui vedo un rapporto importante, profondo, di grande intimità e affetto, ma ancora celato dietro il paravento dell'amicizia, direi anche represso nella sua componente erotica. Forse la moglie ora sta saggiando se vi sono componenti di crescita, sta verificando quali rischi può correre, quali sarebbero le reazioni del marito. Sonda con frasette e ipotesi, mettendo sul campo sogni e desideri.
> Che tali devono rimanere.* Deve capire che oltre non deve andare. Spetta al marito farle comprendere ora la direzione giusta*.


Concordo su tutta la prima parte, sul grassetto dissento perché è chiaro che Claudia è determinata a non farsi ostacolare da niente e da nessuno... mentre Roberto frena e mette in chiaro "prima la famiglia..."
L'unica soluzione che vedo, affinchè i sogni/desideri restino tali, è parlare direttamente con Roby... per la serie a che gioco giochiamo e dove vuoi andare a parare...  o sparisci e subito, o ne parliamo in quattro, tua moglie compresa, e brindiamo ad una grande amicizia allargata :diavoletto:


----------



## disincantata (3 Settembre 2016)

meglio_non_sapere ha detto:


> Lei a Roberto:
> Inutile dire che sono delusa per quello che mi hai detto... Se ci dovessimo arrendere a tutte le difficoltà che insorgono non ci potremmo mai concedere i momenti di amicizia vera che da tempo portiamo avanti. Ma se crediamo che ciò che abbiamo fatto in questo lasso di tempo sia importante, tutto il resto assume una rilevanza irrisoria. La delusione può pertanto avere il sopravvento per alcuni minuti, alcune ore o forse per un giorno o due, ma poi se quello a cui guardi ha un valore grande, ritorna spontaneamente dentro di te la voglia di riprendere. Una spazzolata sulle spalle per scacciare via i momenti poci simpatici.... e di nuovo in campo....
> 
> Risponde Roberto:
> ...


Ma quello  he stiamo vivendo e' la cosa migliore per te?

Quando mai un amico/amica ha bisogno di dire una  cosa simile?

Un amicizia puo' essere totale e vissuta alla luce del sole.


----------



## Horny (3 Settembre 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Non posso mai darti un verde!


Anche io ho questo problema a nei tuoi confronti qualche admin/mod/giudice :ira:mi deve avere disabitata a vita.
Quoto tutti i tuoi interventi!!!


----------



## disincantata (3 Settembre 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> Anche io ho questo problema a nei tuoi confronti qualche admin/mod/giudice :ira:mi deve avere disabitata a vita.
> Quoto tutti i tuoi interventi!!!



Io non ho mai capito sta storia di dare altre reputazioni e/o approvazioni, a volte anche dopo mesi non riesco.


----------



## danny (4 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Resto della mia idea, e se tu avessi anche ragione, mi sa che se qualcuno ci sta provando sia lei...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le opinioni in merito le ho, soprattutto man mano che si aggiungono particolari. Ma rimangono sempre tali, pertanto come ho appunto detto vanno prese per quello che sono, interpretazioni e nulla più.  Sarebbe invece interessante capire da dove è stata tratta questa conversazione. Ritengo che il nostro amico non ci abbia detto tutto quello che sa. Comprensibilmente, certo. 
Avremmo gia' delle prove se fossero stati messi in piazza argomenti più esplicitamente erotici. Qui al massimo posso convalidare un interesse - da parte di entrambi - e sospettare di qualcuno che è stato - forse a malincuore - posto in friendzone. Ciò spiegherebbe l'insistere sul termine "amicizia", che cozza in quel contesto in cui lui ribadisce addirittura l'essere "entrato nella vita da un anno". "Entrato nella vita"???? Potrebbe essere più lei, in effetti, a essere coinvolta. Ma i complimenti di lui fanno sospettare anche il contrario. Non è una normale amicizia, questo sì. C'è troppa intimità. Ma malgrado tutto nulla prova ancora che abbiano fatto sesso.


----------



## danny (4 Settembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Concordo su tutta la prima parte, sul grassetto dissento perché è chiaro che Claudia è determinata a non farsi ostacolare da niente e da nessuno... mentre Roberto frena e mette in chiaro "prima la famiglia..."
> L'unica soluzione che vedo, affinchè i sogni/desideri restino tali, è parlare direttamente con Roby... per la serie a che gioco giochiamo e dove vuoi andare a parare...  o sparisci e subito, o ne parliamo in quattro, tua moglie compresa, e brindiamo ad una grande amicizia allargata :diavoletto:


Lui in effetti avrebbe tanto da perdere.


----------



## danny (4 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oppure Flanders e una donna della parrocchia.
> 
> Anche per me potrebbe essere uno scambio costruito per trasmettere tranquillità ad altri.


 Una conversazione del genere a me non trasmetterebbe tranquillità. E non vorrei mai fosse letta da qualcuno. Non resisterebbe a lungo, se registrata su qualsiasi supporto. Dove lascerei piuttosto le conversazioni  innocue. Le banalità che uno si aspetta, se eventualmente si vuole tranquillizzare. Se io la leggessi penserei che a questi due manca poco per finire in motel. Diciamo solo una valutazione dei rischi e dei benefici che faccia cadere il velo della pseudo amicizia dietro a cui si stanno nascondendo. 
Oh... poi magari... è già successo nel frattempo. Siamo a settembre...


----------



## marietto (4 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Una conversazione del genere a me non trasmetterebbe tranquillità.


Io credo che Brunetta qui intendesse, con "trasmettere tranquillità",  dare l'idea che non sia successo nulla fisicamente, non tanto  trasmettere tranquillità tout court.

Ed in realtà funziona abbastanza. Nel post successivo tuo e di Babou  siete entrambi molto convinti che non ci sia nulla di fisico, ma solo  una bella amicizia (diciamo che date un po' l'impressione di stare per  intonare "Impara a fischiettar" :mrgreen. Io forse sono un po' più cinico, forse un po' più cattivo e ci casco un po' meno...

Anzi, a dirla tutta, anche se manca il sapere da dove viene questo  scambio epistolare, io credo che chi dei due ha avuto l'idea sia una  persona molto intelligente (la mia impressione è che sia lei).

Pur con frasi ambigue e difficilmente spiegabili in altro modo riesce a  dare l'impressione a molti da parlare di un'amicizia, almeno al momento,  platonica.

Contestualmente, riesce a non sminuire l'amicizia stessa anzi a fare  sentire in colpa chi eventualmente pensasse di chiedere ancora  l'interruzione di un sì bel rapporto...

Anche il tocco di parlare bene del marito con quel tanto di rispetto da  parte anche dell'amante, mi sembra incredibilmente ben pensato.

Per me è evidente che sapevano che poteva essere letto e che molto  probabilmente lo sarebbe stato. Non so se ne avessero la certezza, ma  sapevano che la probabilità era alta, IMO.

In ogni caso è un lavoro eccellente e ben pensato, chapeau a chi lo ha ideato (per me Claudia).


----------



## danny (4 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Io credo che Brunetta qui intendesse, con "trasmettere tranquillità",  dare l'idea che non sia successo nulla fisicamente, non tanto  trasmettere tranquillità tout court.
> 
> Ed in realtà funziona abbastanza. Nel post successivo tuo e di Babou  siete entrambi molto convinti che non ci sia nulla di fisico, ma solo  una bella amicizia (diciamo che date un po' l'impressione di stare per  intonare "Impara a fischiettar" :mrgreen. Io forse sono un po' più cinico, forse un po' più cattivo e ci casco un po' meno...
> 
> ...


Non lo so. Io lo trovo un dialogo ugualmente disturbante. Equivoco. Il fatto che palesi che non ci sia ancora nulla di fisico è irrilevante, alla fine. Perché dice molto di un rapporto profondo e che va oltre una normale amicizia. Se non sono ancora amanti manca poco. Attendiamo maggiori particolari, a questo punto.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo so. Io lo trovo un dialogo ugualmente disturbante. Equivoco. Il fatto che palesi che non ci sia ancora nulla di fisico è irrilevante, alla fine. Perché dice molto di un rapporto profondo e che va oltre una normale amicizia. Se non sono ancora amanti manca poco. Attendiamo maggiori particolari, a questo punto.


Tieni conto che è datata dopo la scoperta dei messaggi tra loro.
Uno scambio di mail in cui si parlava del tempo non sarebbe stato credibile.
Poi potrebbe essere anche tutto sincero. La realtà supera sempre la fantasia.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Settembre 2016)

*...*

Per me il dialogo (che ho letto) è poco chiaro perché è nebuloso il contesto in cui inserirlo.

Si parte da un presupposto praticamente scontato (amanti/scopamici), ma sarà quello??

Nomi camuffati in rubrica.. Cosa può esserci sotto? Tutto o nulla, dipende dal tipo di cervello che ha fatto quella manovra.

Io ho una amicizia ormai più che ventennale con una ragazza di un altra citta con cui parlo di religione, spiritualità, conflittualità con il quotidiano vivere, volontariato,  oggi sporadicamente ma un tempo frequentemente .

Eravamo "fratellino e sorellina" mai un bacio, mai un pensiero, visti 2/3 volte in vita nostra

Ma il suo contatto sul mio cellulare ha un nome maschile.

Perché? 

Sono cazzi miei, non voglio dar spiegazioni di un contesto spirituale e interiore che scelgo di non giocarmi nella mia coppia.


----------



## JON (5 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Per me il dialogo (che ho letto) è poco chiaro perché è nebuloso il contesto in cui inserirlo.
> 
> Si parte da un presupposto praticamente scontato (amanti/scopamici), ma sarà quello??
> 
> ...


In generale hai portato un esempio che calza perfettamente altre situazioni come la tua e che conferma che una parte della sfera privata sfugge anche alla coppia.

Il neretto però credo che non sia una scelta, ma una forzatura data dal fatto che una simile amicizia entra per confidenza in competizione col tuo rapporto.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Settembre 2016)

*...*



JON ha detto:


> In generale hai portato un esempio che calza perfettamente altre situazioni come la tua e che conferma che una parte della sfera privata sfugge anche alla coppia.
> 
> Il neretto però credo che non sia una scelta, ma una forzatura data dal fatto che una simile amicizia entra per confidenza in competizione col tuo rapporto.


È vero! Almeno io cosi lo sento.


----------



## meglio_non_sapere (27 Settembre 2016)

Scusate la lunga assenza...

e ancora di più se l'esposizione  della mia visione dei fatti è confusa e/o poco chiara, ma scrivendo  liberando i pensieri che ho in testa non sempre seguono un filo  conduttore se non il fatto che non riesco a liberarmi dai pensieri  stessi.

Per chi si riferiva agli scambi tra Claudia e Roberto,  erano messaggi whatsapp... che io credo non siano affatto  rassicuranti... primo perchè tendenzialmente messaggi "veri" durano poco  tra i messaggi whatsapp... di solito venivano "ripuliti", mentre questo  è rimansto lì in bella vista per almeno due settimane e probabilmente è  ancora lì.
Secondo perchè sospettando che potessi in qualche modo  vederli i messaggi via whatsapp hanno cominciato a scambiarsi messaggi  SMS...
Non hanno consumato? ...beh, io questo non lo so

Di  certo si ripetono discussioni tra me e mia moglie sul fatto che Roberto  ha una visione tutta sua di cosa significa essere amici... e riconosco  nel nascondersi proprio la modalità di Roberto più che di mia moglie...  Lui non vuole che si sappia che sono amici, se si dovessero incontrare  per strada saluterebbe Claudia solo se fosse da solo... se accompagnato  non rivolgerebbe neanche lo sguardo... 
Scusate, ma io i rapporti così non li capisco proprio... tanto amici? ...ma dai. 
Si  ripetono perchè non si arriva a chiuderle con qualcosa di concreto! Ok,  è così e allora cosa si fa? ...non ha mai una risposta.

Di certo  c'erano occasioni di commenti via messaggi (che mia moglie non poteva  negare, perchè li ho visti) che mi dice la divertivano... e che ai miei  occhi non posso considerare assolutamente divertenti.
Claudia è  convinta che le voglia togliere la libertà di frequentare gli amici, ma  di fatto usa questa forzatura per non chiudere con Roberto, io le ho  spiegato che per me può avere tutti gli amici che vuole, ma sta a lei  fare in modo che la trattino con rispetto, che certi modi di nascondersi  non possono che far pensare male... che certi atteggiamenti  "divertenti" forse non lo sono poi tanto se fossi io a scambiarli con  un'altra donna...
Più che dirle che se vuole rimanere in contatto con  Roberto, è lei a dover trovare il modo di salvaguardare il nostro  rapporto e non solo io "credendole sulla parola", non posso sentirmi  dire che allora mi chiederà l'ok per scrivergli o per telefonargli... e  nemmeno che se evita di farmi sapere che si sentono è per non tornare a  discutere tra noi... non sono così cretino, così non si va da nessuna  parte!

...ma non so nemmeno come potrebbe fare ...io un consiglio  non glielo so dare, so che se da amici si sentirano per parlare del più  e del meno (ogni tanto e non tutti i giorni più volte al giorno...) sia  una cosa sostenibile, ma se questa amicizia è in realtà qualcosa di più  e purtroppo Claudia ancora me lo fa pensare... credo che chiuderemo la  nostra storia, alla prima evidenza

Se succederà spero di trovare  il coraggio, indipendentemente da quanto sono legato a Claudia, dalla  famiglia, dal figlio e dai casini che comporterà una decisione simile...  Il far finta di nulla come tenderebbe a fare lei mi uccide piano  piano... e finirebbe con non fregarmene più nulla e diventerie una  persona che non voglio proprio essere.


----------



## flower7700 (27 Settembre 2016)

Ciao, da quello che ho letto non credo affatto che siano "solo" amici e non sia mai capitato nulla, tra amici appunto non ci si scrive nulla di tutto ciò, anzi, spesso se 2 sono amici coinvolgono anche i rispettivi partner nelle uscite a 4. 

Il mio pensiero è che lei vorrebbe che lui lasciasse tutto per lei... mentre lui non vuole e si tira indietro !! Di conseguenza tua moglie non ti dirà mai che vuole divorziare ... a meno che l'amante un giorno non voglia a sua volta divorziare. Da lettore esterno io vedo così la situazione. 

Tu cosa puoi fare? Se tieni a tua moglie dille di non sentire più l'altro... se ti mostri deciso con lei forse riesci a farle capire che ancora sei innamorato e ci tieni... ma se adotti la tecnica di lasciarle fare tutto pare quasi che ti è indifferente cosa faccia lei, ciò potrebbe contribuire a farla avvicinare sempre più all'altro. Stupiscila con qualcosa di nuovo, di mai fatto per lei.. non so qualche regalo speciale, una vacanza solo voi due, non so.. reinventati :carnevalmagari qualche performances a letto particolare) in fondo anche la routine contribuisce a rendere monotono il matrimonio.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2016)

*Mns*

Davvero credi che questa accondiscendenza ti/vi sia utile?


----------



## JON (28 Settembre 2016)

meglio_non_sapere ha detto:


> Scusate la lunga assenza...
> 
> e ancora di più se l'esposizione  della mia visione dei fatti è confusa e/o poco chiara, ma scrivendo  liberando i pensieri che ho in testa non sempre seguono un filo  conduttore se non il fatto che non riesco a liberarmi dai pensieri  stessi.
> 
> ...


Resta solo da capire se questo qui è un coglione completo o solo a metà. Di sicuro è in malafede.


----------



## spleen (28 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Davvero credi che questa accondiscendenza ti/vi sia utile?


E' la paura che scrive al suo posto.
E la paura spesso non paga.


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Settembre 2016)

...storia a dir poco 'surreale'...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ...storia a dir poco 'surreale'...


Per questo è reale.
Le storie inventate sono sempre verosimili.


----------



## meglio_non_sapere (30 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Davvero credi che questa accondiscendenza ti/vi sia utile?


...Non ne ho la più pallida idea, mi ritengo fortunato di non avere un esaurimento nervoso (almeno evidente)
Sono dimagrito 14kg in 5 mesi e la mia scadenza l'ho posta a 6...

di  sicuro io con Claudia ci stavo bene, lei con me e Roberto ci stà bene,  inutile dire che Roberto con Claudia e me ci stà benone... quindi il  problema alla fine sono io che con Claudia e Roberto proprio non ci stò  affatto bene... 
Io per provare l'impossibile ci ho provato, credo  che in 6 mesi, se tua moglie vuole capirlo quanto male stai lo capisce e  francamente credo che lo sappesse perfettamente fin da subito e che di  tempo non ne servisse proprio... evidentemente non gliene fraga più di  tanto di come stò e le interessa continuare come prima senza rinunciare  ne a me (se ne sarebbe andata) ne a lui... e ci credo che quando  discutiamo poi mi dica che la faccio sentire una merda, ma poi spallucce  e avanti come al solito.

...d'altra parte è lei che in una  telefonata a Roberto diceva di voler stare con lui perchè era una  persona interessante e che era disposta a rischiare. Bene ora siamo alla  resa dei conti: ha rischiato e la cosa è venuta a galla nel peggiore  dei modi, nonostante il tempo che inesorabilmente passa mia moglie si  messaggia e si sente con Roberto tutti i giorni anche quando siamo stati  dall'altra parte del mondo... beh che vi devo dire? Anche se i messaggi  erano del tutto innocenti (come va, il tempo, dove sei oggi, come stai)  ...Io questa situazione non la sopporto... sarà quindi colpa mia se il  banco salta?

accondiscendenza? ...no, ultime speranze di rinsavimento 

...anche se credo che sia più facile ottenere la chiusura della frequentazione con un confronto con Roberto che con mia moglie


----------



## marietto (30 Settembre 2016)

meglio_non_sapere ha detto:


> ...Non ne ho la più pallida idea, mi  ritengo fortunato di non avere un esaurimento nervoso (almeno evidente)
> Sono dimagrito 14kg in 5 mesi e la mia scadenza l'ho posta a 6...


La  tua scadenza per cosa? Non mi sembra che tu abbia messo in atto chissà  quali tattiche. Stai aspettando a vedere se si stancano? Paletti non ne  hai messi, mi sembra...

Ti dico la verità, mi sembri un vitello che aspetta di vedere se lo porteranno al macello...

Continuare  a fare le stesse cose che ti hanno dato un risultato nella speranza che  a un certo punto diano un risultato diverso non mi smbra una grande  strategia. 



meglio_non_sapere ha detto:


> di  sicuro io con Claudia ci stavo bene, lei con me e Roberto ci stà  bene,  inutile dire che Roberto con Claudia e me ci stà benone... quindi  il  problema alla fine sono io che con Claudia e Roberto proprio non ci  stò  affatto bene...
> Io per provare l'impossibile ci ho provato, credo  che in 6 mesi, se tua  moglie vuole capirlo quanto male stai lo capisce e  francamente credo  che lo sappesse perfettamente fin da subito e che di  tempo non ne  servisse proprio... evidentemente non gliene fraga più di  tanto di come  stò e le interessa continuare come prima senza rinunciare  ne a me (se  ne sarebbe andata) ne a lui... e ci credo che quando  discutiamo poi mi  dica che la faccio sentire una merda, ma poi spallucce  e avanti come al  solito.


Secondo me tu non hai capito... Non è che loro  stanno bene con te, tu sei di troppo, ma finchè Roberto è impegnato, sei  un male necessario, nonchè quello che mantiene Claudia... 



meglio_non_sapere ha detto:


> ...d'altra parte è lei che in una  telefonata a Roberto diceva di voler  stare con lui perchè era una  persona interessante e che era disposta a  rischiare. Bene ora siamo alla  resa dei conti: ha rischiato e la cosa è  venuta a galla nel peggiore  dei modi, nonostante il tempo che  inesorabilmente passa mia moglie si  messaggia e si sente con Roberto  tutti i giorni anche quando siamo stati  dall'altra parte del mondo...  beh che vi devo dire? Anche se i messaggi  erano del tutto innocenti  (come va, il tempo, dove sei oggi, come stai)  ...Io questa situazione  non la sopporto... sarà quindi colpa mia se il  banco salta?


Cosa  intendi per venuta a galla? Lo sa anche la moglie di lui? Non credo, la  situazione sarebbe ben più caotica... Perchè lo sai tu? No... Tua  moglie ti ha in pugno e lo sa, si comporta così perchè sa che tu non  reagisci...
Lei ha già deciso e se quello che sopra scrivi che ha detto è vero, tu sei il piano B in attesa che Roberto si decida...



meglio_non_sapere ha detto:


> accondiscendenza? ...no, ultime speranze di rinsavimento


No,  no... ha ragione @_Brunetta_ , proprio accondiscendenza. Non l'hai messa  di fronte a una scelta, ti sei messo a sedere e hai lasciato fare. Qui  il tempo non cambierà più di tanto.

Dalle mail che hai pubblicato  qualche tempo fa e dalla frase che hai scritto sopra io mi sono fatto  l'idea che qui lei sia "l'aggressore", nel senso che non sappiamo quale  fosse l scopo di lui, ma mi sembra abbastanza evidente che lei voglia  andare oltre. Magari lui l'ha corteggiata pensando (come si legge in  tanti post in questi giorni) che essendo sposata fosse più "sicura"; ma  adesso lui tende a tirarsi indietro (vedi la sua mail) mentre lei  vorrebbe il "gran salto" secondo me.

Ora, forse è effettivamente  il grande amore, e in quel caso puoi darti tutti i mesi che vuoi, ma la  fine resta una sola. Forse lui gradiva la gnocca gratis,  ma adesso che  potrebbe rivelarsi molto costosa lui sta cercando di uscirne tenendola  buona, perchè tua moglie suona talmente presa anche solo dai tuoi post,  che potrebbe decidere di andare dalla moglie a dirle di lasciarlo libero  perchè loro si amano (e per me è quello che lui teme).

In ogni caso tu dipendi dalle decisioni degli altri:

- se decideranno di mettersi insieme, lei divorzierà che tu lo voglia o meno;
-  se decideranno di attenderre tempi migliori, resteranno amanti fino a  che tu e la di lui moglie lo permetterete (mi sembra improbabile, tua  moglie scalpita per procedere oltre, o almeno così mi sembra dai tuoi  post, non credo che si accontenterà di un limbo a tempo indeterminato);
-  se lui deciderà di liberarsi di tua moglie (e se la sua intenzione non è  quella di formare una nuova coppia, è quello che dovrà fare perchè tua  moglie sta diventando pericolosa) la relazione finirà e tua moglie o  pianterà un macello da terza guerra mondiale o tornerà al suo piano B  cioè tu.
A quel punto dipenderà anche da te: la attenderai  scondinzolante e lieto di avere quello che vorrà concederti o proverai  almeno a piantare qualche paletto?   

Perchè a quel punto dovrai farti una domanda:
Ha  perso la testa per questo Roberto e diversamente non avrebbe avuto  alcuna relazione, oppurre si è stancata di me e se non era Roberto  sarebbe stato un altro?
- se la risposta è la prima, dovrai fare in  modo di staccarla definitivamente da Roberto, se la risposta è la  seconda io, giovane come sei, mi chiederei se davvero voglio essere un  piano B finchè non arriverà il prossimo spasimante... 




meglio_non_sapere ha detto:


> ...anche se credo che sia più facile ottenere la chiusura della  frequentazione con un confronto con Roberto che con mia moglie


Potrebbe  essere, ma ho paura che un semplice dialogo difficilmente avrà effetto,  non ne ha su tua moglie. O lo minacci di spiattelare tutto, se te la  senti (agli ultimatum bisogna poi dare seguito, altrimenti la  credibilità è andata) o magari ci ho preso più di quello che credo e  formulerete un piano insieme. In quest'ultimo caso, non dimenticarti di  porre come condizione alla tua partecipazione la sua sparizione  definitiva dalla vostra vita (soprattutto quella di Claudia).


Quanto sopra, ovviamente, rigorosamente IMHO.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2016)

Sono concorde con Marietto.
Può anche succedere che la fiamma si esaurisca, ma tu vuoi aspettare ancora un mese e poi dire "ciao"?


----------



## Leda (30 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> La  tua scadenza per cosa? Non mi sembra che tu abbia messo in atto chissà  quali tattiche. Stai aspettando a vedere se si stancano? Paletti non ne  hai messi, mi sembra...
> 
> Ti dico la verità, mi sembri un vitello che aspetta di vedere se lo porteranno al macello...
> 
> ...


Stampa questo post e rileggitelo fino a che non lo sai a memoria, m_n_s...


----------



## tullio (30 Settembre 2016)

Provo a riassumere: lei ha perso la brocca per un altro ma non ha, per ora, desiderio di chiudere con te. Lei sa che tu sai, ma non vuole parlarne più di tanto. Tu sei a conoscenza della cosa ma non sai come agire e tutti i tentativi di riprendere la discussione per giungere a una conclusione vanno a vuoto.
Direi che entrambi siete in una specie di limbo. 
Lei non riesce a decidere cosa fare di te, è ossessionata dal tipo e non sa come uscirne. Darei per certo che lei si rende perfettametne conto della complessità della situazione ma, non sapendo come uscirne, si tiene a mezz'aria. In fondo, ha scoperto, a mezz'aria non si sta poi male. Se potesse eviterebbe di farti soffrire, ma non può e pensarci sopra fa soffrire lei, così cerca di distogliere la mente. Dal suo punto di vista, in attesa che una soluzione cada dal cielo, poiché lei non sa darsela, le cose potrebbero durare in eterno così. Intendiamoci: non è cattiva, non è che ti detesta e ti vorrebbe morto. Solo vorrebbe non avere impedimenti per fare quel che vuole fare: esser diversa dal solito, vivere un momento adolescenziale, sentirsi viva... Lei sa benissimo che toccherebbe a lei fare una scelta, ma ora come ora, non può. L'ultima cosa che desideraè avere più tempo con te: se tu potessi legittimamente (un viaggio, il lavoro...) toglierti di torno sarebbe felice.
Tu sei incapace di metterla con le spalle al muro: temi di perderla, di vedere il tuo mondo crollare. Ti prendi un mucchio di responsabilità e sei ossessionato da lei (come lei lo è dal tipo). Lei sfugge e tu la insegui, rompendole le scatole e rivelando i peggiori lati di te: sei ossessibvo e soffocante oppure sei un tappetino che la asseconda in tutto. E chiaramente ai suoi occhi perdi valore. Ma non sai che fare (come lei del resto) e ti limiti ad attendere. In fondo, nel profondo del cuore, tu sai che lei è _una brava ragazza_ e che non è possibile che possa combinare deliberatamente tutto questo. Tu la conosci a fondo, meglio di chiunque altro, e sai che lei non è quella che appare oggi. E infatti non riesci ancora a convincerti che loro abbiano realmente combinato qualcosa. 
Puoi fare qualcosa? 
Sì, puoi aiutarla. Prima però devi sapere da te stesso cosa intenderesti fare se, con un colpo di bacchetta magica, lei tornasse ora da te. Vuoi ricominciare? Vuoi che restiate insieme. Accetteresti di perdonare (non dimenticare ma perdonare) tutto questo? Davvero sapresti dimenticare rabbia, dolore, rancore, umiliazione e tutto il resto? Le cose cambiano a seconda del sì e del no.
Non ce la fai ad accettare tutto? Allora fila da un avvocato. E' l'unica strada. Fili da un avvocato (prima) e poi le parli (dopo). Non devi minacciare nulla, non devi litigare: devi solo cercare di fare in modo che la separazione sia la minor dolorosa possibile per tutti. Compresa lei.
Se la risposta è invece sì allora la prendi, a pranzo, a cena, in un momento di tranquillità, e le dici che la ami, che lei è tutto per te e che tu sei pronto a continuare ad amarla _nonostante_ qualunque cosa sia accaduta nel frattempo. Le dici che vuoi fare del tutto per salvare il matrimonio e che la vita senza lei ti sembra orribile. Non dovrà mai chiederti scusa, non dovrà mai raccontarti nulla, non deve sentirsi in colpa di nulla. Se vorrà parlarti la ascolterai senza giudicarla e senza commenti ma se preferisce tacere con te va bene lo stesso. Ma le dici anche che soffri terribilmente e che non ce la fai a continuare così. Che stai male, tremendametne male. Metti da parte l'orgoglio (difficile per un uomo: gli uomini devono esser forti, non mostrare dolore...)...metti da parte l'orgoglio e le dici che tutto questo è troppo per te. Le dai il tempo che serve: una settimana, dieci giorni, un mese. le dai del tempo perché capisci che queste situazioni non possono risolversi di punto in bianco. Capisci che lei ha bisogno di maturare tutto in se stessa (che poi vuol dire parlare con il tipo in questione). Le dici che lei è come se fosse in vacanza da sola e per te sta bene così. Ma le vancanze terminano e si torna a casa. Dopo una settimana, dieci giorni, un mese le cose dovranno cambiare per sempre e definitivamente. Una settimana, dieci giorni, un mese ma non un giorno di più. Se lei non ha interesse a ritornare con te allora, con tutta la morte nell'anima, accetterai la sua scelta e la lascerai libera, che vuol dire che cercherai un avvocato per giungere a una separazione che la lasci libera di esser felice. Non vuoi essere l'ingombro della sua felicità e tu sei pronto a lasciarla andare. Ma non a restare ingabbiato per l'eternità nel suo limbo.
Naturalmente questa non deve essere una minaccia: dopo una settimana, dieci giorni, un mese vai effettivametne da un avvocato... e poi vedi la risposta. Solo in questo modo lei potrà prendere coscienza del suo, di limbo, e tornare a prendere in mano la sua vita: a scegliere finalmente.


----------



## meglio_non_sapere (2 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> La  tua scadenza per cosa? Non mi sembra che tu abbia messo in atto chissà  quali tattiche. Stai aspettando a vedere se si stancano? Paletti non ne  hai messi, mi sembra...
> 
> Ti dico la verità, mi sembri un vitello che aspetta di vedere se lo porteranno al macello...
> 
> ...


...non hai proprio tutti i torti

...leggo solo ora il tuo post e arrivo da una presa di posizione proprio la mattina in cui ho scritto il mio. Ho chiesto che Claudia tagli qualsiasi tipo di contatto con Roberto, fin da subito... Claudia mi ha scaricato addosso risentimento e rabbia, ma o così o sono pronto ad andarmene.
Più volte mi ha detto che non servirà perchè comunque io tirerò fuori ancora l'argomento... 
Non vuole però spiegare a Roberto il perchè dell'allontanamento... e questo non mi piace

Una seria e decisa chiacchierata con Roberto comunque ho intenzione di farla... che lui se ne stia tranquillo mi fa girare le palle...


----------



## Leda (2 Ottobre 2016)

meglio_non_sapere ha detto:


> ...non hai proprio tutti i torti
> 
> ...leggo solo ora il tuo post e arrivo da una presa di posizione proprio la mattina in cui ho scritto il mio. Ho chiesto che Claudia tagli qualsiasi tipo di contatto con Roberto, fin da subito... Claudia mi ha scaricato addosso risentimento e rabbia, ma o così o sono pronto ad andarmene.
> Più volte mi ha detto che non servirà perchè comunque io tirerò fuori ancora l'argomento...
> ...


E ci credo che non ti piace :unhappy:
Magari è solo questione di tempo e di attendere con un po' di pazienza che tua moglie rientri in sé, ma una pazienza attiva, diversa da quella che hai avuto finora, e quindi ben venga l'ultimatum che le hai dato.

L'idea della chiacchierata con l'altro in sé e per sé non mi entusiasma, perché la leggo come un sintomo dell'inefficacia del'alleanza con tua moglie (se fosse lei a troncare recisamente, tu non avresti nessuna necessità di intervenire con Roberto), ma a questo punto difendi la tua tranquillità come pare giusto a te, considerato che non stai ottenendo tutta la collaborazione da chi dovresti averla, ovvero tua moglie.

Plaudo comunque alla tua reattività :up:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2016)

meglio_non_sapere ha detto:


> ...non hai proprio tutti i torti
> 
> ...leggo solo ora il tuo post e arrivo da una presa di posizione proprio la mattina in cui ho scritto il mio. Ho chiesto che Claudia tagli qualsiasi tipo di contatto con Roberto, fin da subito... Claudia mi ha scaricato addosso risentimento e rabbia, ma o così o sono pronto ad andarmene.
> Più volte mi ha detto che non servirà perchè comunque io tirerò fuori ancora l'argomento...
> ...


Ma lascia perdere lui!
È su voi due che devi concentrarti!


----------



## meglio_non_sapere (2 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lascia perdere lui!
> È su voi due che devi concentrarti!


Spiegati...

Mi spiace, ma la forza di concentrarmi su di noi con il terzo incomodo sempre presente ogni santo giorno io non ce l'ho...
Chiarito  con mia moglie che la cosa, qualsiasi sia la loro, termina qui perchè  non essendo in grado di sostenere un giorno di più la situazione la mia  scelta altrimenti è di chiudere con lei...

...non vedo nulla di  male se metto in chiaro con Roberto che da parte sua deve sparire,  altrimenti al primo passo verso mia moglie, e sono in grado di saperlo  senza che me lo venga a dire nessuno, io suono alla porta di casa sua e  non avrò problemi ad aprire gli occhi alla consorte... si, sono arrivato  al limite, e dopo anche i "buoni" smettono di esserlo


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2016)

meglio_non_sapere ha detto:


> Spiegati...
> 
> Mi spiace, ma la forza di concentrarmi su di noi con il terzo incomodo sempre presente ogni santo giorno io non ce l'ho...
> Chiarito  con mia moglie che la cosa, qualsiasi sia la loro, termina qui perchè  non essendo in grado di sostenere un giorno di più la situazione la mia  scelta altrimenti è di chiudere con lei...
> ...


Ma tu vuoi che lei voglia te o che lei non abbia alternativa perché lui è indisponibile perché preoccupato di salvaguardare la propria famiglia?
È un modo di regolare la "proprietà " che allontana una donna.


----------



## disincantata (2 Ottobre 2016)

meglio_non_sapere ha detto:


> Spiegati...
> 
> Mi spiace, ma la forza di concentrarmi su di noi con il terzo incomodo sempre presente ogni santo giorno io non ce l'ho...
> Chiarito  con mia moglie che la cosa, qualsiasi sia la loro, termina qui perchè  non essendo in grado di sostenere un giorno di più la situazione la mia  scelta altrimenti è di chiudere con lei...
> ...



Perche'  devi dirglielo tu e non tua moglie?

SE  tua moglie ti vuole deve farlo lei, ed evitarti  ogni  contatto con lui.

IO ho detto esattamente il contrario sia a mio marito  che alla sua ex amante, che poteva andarsene immediatamente e lei tenerselo.

CI ha pensato lui in due  minuti di telefonata a chiudere con lei.

FORZA, devi solo essere determinato nel non permetterle di tenere il piede in due scarpe.  E lascia perdere la moglie di lui, povera crista.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2016)

meglio_non_sapere ha detto:


> ...sono sempre stato dell'idea che uomini e donne vivono l'amore in modo molto diverso, certo non sarà sempre così, ma una donna non la vedo capace di "amare" due uomini... fare sesso magari si, ma amare no... mi spaventa che lei stia iniziando ad amare qualcun altro e che questo porterà alla rottura...


Ciao, scusa se mi inserisco adesso, ma nella media questo discorso è molto vero, tutto sta nel gestire l'eccezionalità della signora.
Auguroni

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (3 Ottobre 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perche'  devi dirglielo tu e non tua moglie?
> 
> SE  tua moglie ti vuole deve farlo lei, ed evitarti  ogni  contatto con lui.
> 
> ...


Idem,chiesto prima a lui poi a lei la stessa cosa.Se vi volete pigliatevi e sparite ,non sapendo che lui aveva immediatamente chiamato lei appena la storia mi si era palesata ,dicendole che a prescindere da cosa avrei fatto io,la loro storia che non avrebbe dovuto cominciare,finiva lì.Lei non l'ha presa molto bene perché era convinta di averlo in pugno,in base a quali elementi non si sa ma si sa che sognare costa poco.
Mai e poi mai mi sarei abbassata a mendicare l'amore di mio marito.L'amore non si contratta.


----------



## Andrea Lila (3 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Mai e poi mai mi sarei abbassata a mendicare l'amore di mio marito.L'amore non si contratta.


Idem. Non ho mai capito chi dice che per amore bisogna "combattere". Ma de che. Chi vuole andare, deve andare.


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu vuoi che lei voglia te o che lei non abbia alternativa perché lui è indisponibile perché preoccupato di salvaguardare la propria famiglia?
> È un modo di regolare la "proprietà " che allontana una donna.


Non avete capìto che è tattica comune a molti uomini quella di dichiararsi persi per un'altra donna - al solo fine di (pardon my french !) farle aprire di più e meglio le cosce - salvo poi cacarsi sotto e ritirarsi di buon grado se solo iniziano a capìre che hanno molto da perdere e poco da guadagnare ?


----------



## tullio (4 Ottobre 2016)

meglio_non_sapere ha detto:


> Mi spiace, ma la forza di concentrarmi su di noi con il terzo incomodo sempre presente ogni santo giorno io non ce l'ho...
> Chiarito  con mia moglie che la cosa, qualsiasi sia la loro, termina qui perchè  non essendo in grado di sostenere un giorno di più la situazione la mia  scelta altrimenti è di chiudere con lei...
> 
> ...non vedo nulla di  male se metto in chiaro con Roberto che da parte sua deve sparire,  altrimenti al primo passo verso mia moglie, e sono in grado di saperlo  senza che me lo venga a dire nessuno, io suono alla porta di casa sua e  non avrò problemi ad aprire gli occhi alla consorte... si, sono arrivato  al limite, e dopo anche i "buoni" smettono di esserlo


Non devi tenerti tua moglie, devi salvare il matrimonio: non è la stessa cosa. Puoi legare tua moglie, ricattarla moralmente e materialmetne, chiuderla in vetrina o nella cassaforte... ma non hai salvato il matrimonio. Lo salvi solo se: 1) lei vuole stare con te e salvarlo anche lei; 2) tu vuoi continuare a stare con lei nonostante ci sia stata la storia con l'altro. 
Il resto è solo rabbia, disperazione, orgoglio ferito... cose comprensibili e umane ma non salvano il matrimonio. 
Dimentica sua moglie: sfasciare un altro matrimonio non salva il tuo. Dimentica lui: non è lui il problema. Parla chiaro a tua moglie ma tieni presente che un conto è parlare chiaro e un altro conto è ricattarla. Puoi forzarla a stare con te ma è il modo sicuro per farle rimpiangere l'altro e farla continuare a pensare a lui, idealizzandolo anche. Personalmente, nella classica alternativa, scegliere tra lei che fa l'amore con te ma pensa a lui, e lei che fa l'amore con lui e pensa a te, io sceglierei la seconda. Se ottieni che lei resti con te con la forza o il ricatto morale o materiale, ti "appropri" del corpo di una persona ma non della sua anima. Senza contare che trattare da oggetto tua moglie non è esattametne il modo più elevato di amarla e di dimostrarle il tuo amore. No: lotta con tutte le tue forze ma tieni presente che è lei a dover volere te, altrimenti meglio chiudere.


----------



## marietto (4 Ottobre 2016)

tullio ha detto:


> Non devi tenerti tua moglie, *devi salvare il matrimonio*


Ma chi l'ha stabilito, scusa? Personalmente, se condividere mia moglie fosse il solo mezzo per "salvare il matrimonio", beh, anche no, grazie, si chiude e morta li.


----------



## Tradito? (4 Ottobre 2016)

meglio_non_sapere ha detto:


> ...Non ne ho la più pallida idea, mi ritengo fortunato di non avere un esaurimento nervoso (almeno evidente)
> Sono dimagrito 14kg in 5 mesi e la mia scadenza l'ho posta a 6...
> 
> di  sicuro io con Claudia ci stavo bene, lei con me e Roberto ci stà bene,  inutile dire che Roberto con Claudia e me ci stà benone... quindi il  problema alla fine sono io che con Claudia e Roberto proprio non ci stò  affatto bene...
> ...


Certo puoi ottenere che lei finga che le interessi


----------



## JON (4 Ottobre 2016)

meglio_non_sapere ha detto:


> Spiegati...
> 
> Mi spiace, ma la forza di concentrarmi su di noi con il terzo incomodo sempre presente ogni santo giorno io non ce l'ho...
> Chiarito  con mia moglie che la cosa, qualsiasi sia la loro, termina qui perchè  non essendo in grado di sostenere un giorno di più la situazione la mia  scelta altrimenti è di chiudere con lei...
> ...


Di norma, credo, certe frequentazioni andrebbero interrotte nel momento in cui sono causa della crisi.
Possiamo essere pure realisti sul fatto che all'interruzione di una relazione clandestina non corrisponda anche una immediata cancellazione dei sentimenti infusi, ma l'atto dovuto è quello per cui l'istantaneo stop a quella frequentazione diventa il primo passo essenziale a favorire il recupero di una coppia.

Se stai così male significa che lei trascura questo fatto e te. Probabilmente lo ha sempre fatto anche se con altre modalità o in altre circostanze. Devi comprendere che, a questo punto, tu stesso sei l'unica garanzia per la tua vita e la tua serenità. Sinceramente, offenditi pure, tua moglie è una deficiente.

Non vorrei che in questo momento ti trovassi in un circolo vizioso creato da te stesso, dal momento che hai fatto tutto quello che potevi nei limiti del possibile e se è vero che sei arrivato al limite della tua sopportazione, significa che il prossimo step dipende solo da te. Secondo me devi prendere una decisione drastica, dall'altra parte hai solo incoscienza. Non può essere diversamente, non esiste che contini a farsi beatamente i cazzi suoi. Anche se potrebbe essere peggio di come è, ovvero potrebbe fartela dietro. Comunque pur affermando il contrario, non è detto che sotto sotto il permanere di questa situazione non sia funzionale a intenzioni che poco hanno a che fare con l'amicizia. Cosa che sarebbe scontata, ma non troppo se consideri il livello di assurdità di questa situazione.

Comprensibile che la tua rabbia ti faccia desiderare di prendertela con lui e nello specifico coinvolgendo sua moglie, ma prima di loro, ad onor del giusto, devi prendertela con quella testa di cazzo che hai a fianco. Scusa.


----------



## tullio (4 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ma chi l'ha stabilito, scusa? Personalmente, se condividere mia moglie fosse il solo mezzo per "salvare il matrimonio", beh, anche no, grazie, si chiude e morta li.


hehehehehe... devo davvero essermi spiegato assai male!


----------



## marietto (4 Ottobre 2016)

tullio ha detto:


> hehehehehe... devo davvero essermi spiegato assai male!


Magari ho interpretato male io... .

Forse quel "devi" mi ha tratto in inganno.


----------



## robert92 (5 Ottobre 2016)

Mi trovo esattamente nella tua stessa situazione, dopo aver scoperto il tradimento l'ho perdonata e ora è in "balia" di questo nuovo amico con cui ha un rapporto quasi morboso e fin troppo confidenziale che non ha fatto altro che rovinare il nostro. Credo che qui l'unica scelta, che poi sarà anche la mia, sia quella di metterla davanti a un muro e decidere: vogliamo riprendere ad amarci? bene lui deve sparire..... non vuoi rinunciare alla sua "amicizia" perchè ci tieni così tanto? sparisco io!


----------



## meglio_non_sapere (20 Dicembre 2016)

...e così dopo qualche tempo sono di nuovo a scrivere su questo forum

...innanzitutto  vi dico che l'operazione è andata bene e che la riabilitazione sta  procedendo, quindi almeno da questo punto di vista un problema in via di  risoluzione.... mia moglie mi è stata vicina e devo dire che mi ha  aiutato come poteva... tutto bene allora?

Vediamo se riesco ad essere sintetico
1.  I contatti con Roberto sono limitati a sporadici messaggini con  whatsapp che io credo ci siano viste le connessioni in contemporanea  (tranquilli non sono attaccato al telefono tutto il giorno per vedere se  sono online entrambi... ci sono app che lo fanno senza farti ammattire)
2. In due mesi mi ha mentito su dove era una sola volta (il 25/11 pomeriggio)
3. Da un buon mese e mezzo a questa parte, Roberto non è stato più nominato e non ci sono state discussioni... 
4.  Dal punto di vista sessuale, bene... ma non è mai stato un problema,  anzi con l'arrivo di Roberto si faceva più sesso... ora direi che è ad  una via di mezzo...

quello che è certo è che io non la controllo  più di tanto e probabilmente lei è diventata molto più attenta a non  farsi beccare; ho sentito un avvocato... e ho capito di aver sbagliato  da subito... quindi ora piano piano, e ammetto anche con fatica, la  considero sempre più come una persona con cui vivo più che una persona  che amo... vedremo in che direzione mi porterà il cuore, ora in quella  di mio figlio... che visto come si comporta da un anno e mezzo a questa  parte probabilmente ha "intercettato" la situazione e "richiede"  attenzioni... altro segnale che avrei dovuto vedere?


----------



## perplesso (20 Dicembre 2016)

bene per l'operazione riuscita, intanto


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

meglio_non_sapere ha detto:


> ...e così dopo qualche tempo sono di nuovo a scrivere su questo forum
> 
> ...innanzitutto  vi dico che l'operazione è andata bene e che la riabilitazione sta  procedendo, quindi almeno da questo punto di vista un problema in via di  risoluzione.... mia moglie mi è stata vicina e devo dire che mi ha  aiutato come poteva... tutto bene allora?
> 
> ...


Sono contenta che l'operazione sia andata bene  

probabile  che Roberto stia sfumando dalla sua vita e questo è bene, se tornerai ad amarla lo potrai verificare solo con il tempo, lei nei tuoi confronti ( a prescindere dall'operazione ) come si pone ? 


che comportamenti ha il figlio ? Se puoi, se vuoi accennare


----------



## Altravita (20 Dicembre 2016)

*Io sono*

Molto più avanti di te nelle decisioni e spero che tu avrai un epilogo diverso . Quando scoprii il tradimento di mia moglie non mi fidai delle sue parole , come potevo farlo dopo essere stato tradito e le menzogne dette per vederlo ? Assoldai un investigatore e mi confermò che la storia era finita . Poi comunque non riuscii a passarci sopra ma è una altra storia . Ma quello che è importante e' sapere , e non riesci a fidarti solo delle sue parole .


----------



## meglio_non_sapere (24 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sono contenta che l'operazione sia andata bene
> 
> probabile  che Roberto stia sfumando dalla sua vita e questo è bene, se tornerai ad amarla lo potrai verificare solo con il tempo, lei nei tuoi confronti ( a prescindere dall'operazione ) come si pone ?
> 
> ...


Mio figlio da bimbo sereno... ora è diventato molto irascibile, ha scatti di rabbia, usa parole forti nei confronti di sua mamma e non la ascolta... a me qualcosa di più, ma è una lotta continua.
Mia moglie non riesce a dimostrarsi calma con lui e non ha mezze misure... o lo assilla (compiti, ordine, ecc...) o proprio non lo guarda, e io spesso esasperato a volte non faccio di meglio.
Così non va... pensavo di sentire uno psicologo (dovrò farlo da solo)... che ne pensate?


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Dicembre 2016)

meglio_non_sapere ha detto:


> Mio figlio da bimbo sereno... ora è diventato molto irascibile, ha scatti di rabbia, usa parole forti nei confronti di sua mamma e non la ascolta... a me qualcosa di più, ma è una lotta continua.
> Mia moglie non riesce a dimostrarsi calma con lui e non ha mezze misure... o lo assilla (compiti, ordine, ecc...) o proprio non lo guarda, e io spesso esasperato a volte non faccio di meglio.
> Così non va... pensavo di sentire uno psicologo (dovrò farlo da solo)... che ne pensate?


beh si se la situazione non migliora nel breve periodo, al tuo posto, mi rivolgerei ad uno specialista.
un abbraccio, ti auguro un Natale più sereno possibile


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2016)

meglio_non_sapere ha detto:


> Mio figlio da bimbo sereno... ora è diventato molto irascibile, ha scatti di rabbia, usa parole forti nei confronti di sua mamma e non la ascolta... a me qualcosa di più, ma è una lotta continua.
> Mia moglie non riesce a dimostrarsi calma con lui e non ha mezze misure... o lo assilla (compiti, ordine, ecc...) o proprio non lo guarda, e io spesso esasperato a volte non faccio di meglio.
> Così non va... pensavo di sentire uno psicologo (dovrò farlo da solo)... che ne pensate?


Buona idea.
Altri consigli credo che li trovereste presuntuosi e intrusivi.
Non fatevi venire l'idea di lasciarlo dai nonni per prendere fiato.


----------



## Eliade (24 Dicembre 2016)

meglio_non_sapere ha detto:


> Lei a Roberto:
> Inutile dire che sono delusa per quello che mi hai detto... Se ci dovessimo arrendere a tutte le difficoltà che insorgono non ci potremmo mai concedere i momenti di amicizia vera che da tempo portiamo avanti. *Ma se crediamo che ciò che abbiamo fatto in questo lasso di tempo sia importante, tutto il resto assume una rilevanza irrisoria. *La delusione può pertanto avere il sopravvento per alcuni minuti, alcune ore o forse per un giorno o due, ma poi se quello a cui guardi ha un valore grande, ritorna spontaneamente dentro di te la voglia di riprendere. Una spazzolata sulle spalle per scacciare via i momenti poci simpatici.... e di nuovo in campo....
> io


Perdonami ma a me sembra che tua moglie non ti ami più e anche che ti ha raccontato un sacco di balle...dubito fortemente che possa mettere a rischio un matrimonio di 18 anni, senza aver combinato nulla con questo roby. 

La parte in grassetto è fondamentale, per lei tutto il resto (TU, VOI) siete irrisori visto che lei crede importante quello che ha fatto con lui in questo tempo. 

..più chiaro di così....



meglio_non_sapere ha detto:


> Scusate la lunga assenza...
> 
> e ancora di più se l'esposizione  della mia visione dei fatti è confusa e/o poco chiara, ma scrivendo  liberando i pensieri che ho in testa non sempre seguono un filo  conduttore se non il fatto che non riesco a liberarmi dai pensieri  stessi.
> 
> ...


Seeeeeee...ciaone!!!!



meglio_non_sapere ha detto:


> ...e così dopo qualche tempo sono di nuovo a scrivere su questo forum
> 
> ...innanzitutto  vi dico che l'operazione è andata bene e che la riabilitazione sta  procedendo, quindi almeno da questo punto di vista un problema in via di  risoluzione.... mia moglie mi è stata vicina e devo dire che mi ha  aiutato come poteva... tutto bene allora?
> 
> ...


1) male
2)malissimo...e ti pare poco? A me sembra ovvio che si siano incontrati, probabilmente per vedere una mostra di collezioni di mummie egizie! Suvvia, non preoccuparti! ..............Sono ironica ovviamente! 
3) eh, a lei mica conviene parlarne. Questa è una decisione tua, *che non risolve il problema*...perché non è detto che ad un certo punto non sia lei pronta a lasciarti, pur di andare a vedere mostre di mummie egizie con più liberta (senza averti tra i piedi).
4) si chiamano sensi di colpa...



meglio_non_sapere ha detto:


> Mio figlio da bimbo sereno... ora è diventato molto irascibile, ha scatti di rabbia, usa parole forti nei confronti di sua mamma e non la ascolta... a me qualcosa di più, ma è una lotta continua.
> Mia moglie non riesce a dimostrarsi calma con lui e non ha mezze misure... o lo assilla (compiti, ordine, ecc...) o proprio non lo guarda, e io spesso esasperato a volte non faccio di meglio.
> Così non va... pensavo di sentire uno psicologo (dovrò farlo da solo)... che ne pensate?


Direi che è anche troppo tardi e di andarci di corsa...anche col bimbo (magari in uno specializzato).


----------



## void (24 Dicembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> 1) male
> 2)malissimo...e ti pare poco? A me sembra ovvio che si siano incontrati, probabilmente per vedere una mostra di collezioni di mummie egizie! Suvvia, non preoccuparti! ..............Sono ironica ovviamente!
> 3) eh, a lei mica conviene parlarne. Questa è una decisione tua, *che non risolve il problema*...perché non è detto che ad un certo punto non sia lei pronta a lasciarti, pur di andare a vedere mostre di mummie egizie con più liberta (senza averti tra i piedi).
> 4) si chiamano sensi di colpa...


Beata te,  che hai la verità in mano...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2016)

Tutto può diventare irrilevante quando si riescono a vedere le proprie priorità.
E tutto si può ribaltare.


----------



## Eliade (27 Dicembre 2016)

void ha detto:


> Beata te,  che hai la verità in mano...


Io potrò anche avere la verità in mano (quando sono solo opinioni personali in risposta alle tue domande)...ma tu che credi che basta non toccare l'argomento per risolvere il problema e non ti viene manco un dubbio, hai parecchia strada da fare.


----------



## void (27 Dicembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io potrò anche avere la verità in mano (quando sono solo opinioni personali in risposta alle tue domande)...ma tu che credi che basta non toccare l'argomento per risolvere il problema e non ti viene manco un dubbio, hai parecchia strada da fare.


Guarda che stai facendo un po' di confusione, io non sono l'autore della discussione e non ho fatto nessuna domanda.
Solo mi colpiscono quelli che senza conoscere gli attori delle vicende esprimono con tanta sicurezza, da farle diventare certezze, le proprie opinioni.
Penso inoltre che Meglio_non_sapere qualche dubbio lo abbia, visto che ha consultato un avvocato. Forse ora, giustamente, sta dando la priorità al proprio figlio.

Comunque in generale hai colto nel segno, ho parecchia strada da fare....


----------



## twinpeaks (31 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma si, chi lo nega.
> 
> Il fatto è che a prescindere dall'entità del tradimento per lui la bomba è scoppiata. Se i suoi sentori gli dicono di porre a questa situazione dei paletti, e dall'altra parte però la moglie non collabora, allora non mi pare un buon segno...se vogliamo parlare della condizione della donna. A questo punto il tradimento, più o meno importante, è solo un aspetto del problema.
> 
> ...


La signora ha capito che per il marito "è meglio non sapere", e ne approfitta per tenersi la famiglia e l'amante. Se poi abbiano consumato o no, non saprei; certo che non avendo dodici anni, è probabile. 
L'unica cosa chiara è che la signora corre volentieri il rischio di far saltare la famiglia. Lo corre perchè è molto presa da Roby? Lo corre perchè non ha paura del marito e dà per scontato che gliela farà passare liscia? Per una combinazione dei due fattori, in proporzione variabile? La risposta a chi la conosce bene, non a me. 
Devo dire che non vedo prospettive rosee, in bocca al lupo soprattutto al figlio.


----------



## twinpeaks (31 Dicembre 2016)

meglio_non_sapere ha detto:


> ...Non ne ho la più pallida idea, mi ritengo fortunato di non avere un esaurimento nervoso (almeno evidente)
> Sono dimagrito 14kg in 5 mesi e la mia scadenza l'ho posta a 6...
> 
> di  sicuro io con Claudia ci stavo bene, lei con me e Roberto ci stà bene,  inutile dire che Roberto con Claudia e me ci stà benone... quindi il  problema alla fine sono io che con Claudia e Roberto proprio non ci stò  affatto bene...
> ...


Scusa, ma se continui così tua moglie non può che disprezzarti (e tu finisci in manicomio).


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2016)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Scusa, ma se continui così tua moglie non può che disprezzarti (e tu finisci in manicomio).


No. Lui vuole la mamma che interpreti il pianto.
Se non si COMUNICA gli altri non sanno e si sentono pure soli.


----------



## twinpeaks (31 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. *Lui vuole la mamma che interpreti il pianto*.
> Se non si COMUNICA gli altri non sanno e si sentono pure soli.



Sì, però quella è sua moglie, non credo possa apprezzare il marito/bambino.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2016)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Sì, però quella è sua moglie, non credo possa apprezzare il marito/bambino.


Non credo che sia una modalità attuale, ma costante.


----------



## Eliade (2 Gennaio 2017)

void ha detto:


> Guarda che stai facendo un po' di confusione, io non sono l'autore della discussione e non ho fatto nessuna domanda.
> Solo mi colpiscono quelli che senza conoscere gli attori delle vicende esprimono con tanta sicurezza, da farle diventare certezze, le proprie opinioni.
> Penso inoltre che Meglio_non_sapere qualche dubbio lo abbia, visto che ha consultato un avvocato. Forse ora, giustamente, sta dando la priorità al proprio figlio.
> 
> Comunque in generale hai colto nel segno, ho parecchia strada da fare....


Ho solo espresso un opinione, sulla base di quello che ha scritto lui e sulle sue affermazioni. :condom:

Scusa per averti scambiato per un altro utente.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Gennaio 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ho solo espresso un opinione, sulla base di quello che ha scritto lui e sulle sue affermazioni. :condom:
> 
> Scusa per averti scambiato per un altro utente.


Eliiiiiii auguriiiiiii di buon anno


----------



## Eliade (2 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eliiiiiii auguriiiiiii di buon anno


Auguri anche a te cara!!!!!!! Ho fatto danno anche stavolta!!!! :bacio:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Gennaio 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Auguri anche a te cara!!!!!!! Ho fatto danno anche stavolta!!!! :bacio:


Ma no che danno !!!!


----------



## void (2 Gennaio 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Auguri anche a te cara!!!!!!! Ho fatto danno anche stavolta!!!! :bacio:


Se ti riferisci a me tranquilla, non ci sono problemi. In un forum di malintesi...i malintesi capitano. 
Tanti auguri per un felice 2017.


----------



## Eliade (11 Gennaio 2017)

void ha detto:


> Se ti riferisci a me tranquilla, non ci sono problemi. In un forum di malintesi...i malintesi capitano.
> Tanti auguri per un felice 2017.


----------

